# Shorts Shorts Shorts -- List 'em here for readers with little time



## LB Gschwandtner

Announcing my NEW FAB short story collection -- Maybelle's Revenge -- on KINDLE ONLY. 99c

Anyone else want to share their shorts (oooh that sounds a bit off but WTH).

And share why you like to read short stories (I do esp. when I want to read something quick but I want to know what happened by the end.)


----------



## stepartdesigns

I have a new short story _Missus Buck _ on Amazon -- 99 cents.
Also I have a short story collection _Trouble Down South and Other Stories _ on Amazon -- $2.99

I like reading short stories for the same reason you mentioned LB. I like to see what happened in the end. Quickly.

Katrina


----------



## RobertLCollins

I recently put up for sale two short stories,  "What to Change" and "A Stop at Stanford." Although I haven't sold many copies, I plan to keep uploading stories. I'm taking apart a collection that didn't quite hold together as well as my other two.

Good luck!


----------



## mikelewis

I have just put up 4 short stories - still waiting for the last one to filter over to Amazon UK.
They have all been published in magazines or anthologies before and are:

The Smell of Magic (Short Story)

A Fantasy Romance.

Alyssa and the Robin (Short Story)

A Science Fiction story about a girl kept in a house for her own good and how she finds out a secret...

First Through the Post (Short Story)

A Science Fiction story about "Mailers" - people who race each other through the parcel delivery system in a future London.

Cooper's Creek (Short Story)

A science fiction / urban fantasy story in the Style of Ray Bradbury about a road trip and how a man can change...

I must admit I like the idea of short stories on the Kindle as a way to have a short, satisfying read.

Mike


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Isle of Stumps my short story collection at Smashwords.

ISLE OF STUMPS: A story exposing the human desire to fit in and act normal, even when society's "normal" is grotesque.

EIGHT LEGS TO DOOMSDAY: A husband belittles his wife over her arachnophobia and will soon learn that no fears are too small when danger lurks in misleading proportions.

SWALLOWING A BOOT: Nothing escapes the probing eyes of the drill sergeants in the Army's "House of Pain." Not the fat guy with a craving for junk food, and not the skinny guy sent to fetch it for him.

(Sci-fi,Weird,Humor,Literary)


----------



## Lisa Scott

My collection of short stories will be coming out in two weeks:

Flirts: Five Romantic Short Stories for $2.99

Desperately Seeking Cupid
Not You
Never Been Dumped
The Hot Girl's Friend
Wrong Place, Right Guy

I'll also be selling them individually for .99.  They're each going to be 8,000-11,000 words in length.  I'm very curious to see how they'll do!


----------



## Douglas E Wright

I have two horror (supernatural suspense) collections of about 9 stories each. Right now, both are $2.29: Cadaver Eyes & Breathing in the Past. I also have two other stand alone supernatural suspense stories: Klondike Whispers & Spineless. Each in my signature below.  

Thanks

Doug


----------



## EGranfors

Flash Warden and Other Stories.

Out now in paperback and coming very soon in Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've moved this to the Book Bazaar and I'll add it to our genre listings in the Threadipedia.  Short story authors, you may post here in addition to having a separate thread for your short stories in the Book Bazaar.  

(Please note that this thread should not be used to simply get around the seven day bump rule for your stand-alone threads; author posts deemed to be excessive here will be removed at the moderator's discretion.)

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Todd Russell

Five of the six stories in Mental Shrillness (see signature) are short shorts (less than 700 words each). One story, "The Illusion" (see my avatar) is almost novelette (7,200+ words) territory. Available for Kindle for only 99 cents.

One Amazon reviewer said they make great campfire stories, so if you are heading out to the woods this summer, take my spooky little book with you 

For those who prefer paper over electronic, the paperback version of Mental Shrillness contains bonus material including four additional short short stories, two of which are not available anywhere else. These stories are tied into the theme of the other six stories.


----------



## James Everington

The Other Room is a collection of surreal horror fiction, influenced by people like Ramsey Campbell and Kafka (who I see as being as much in the 'weird fiction' tradition as 'classic literature' or whatever).

A naive student finds that his crumbling bedsit can be as haunted as any Gothic mansion.

A man stumbles across another world which is the mirror image of his own.

A young woman who everyone thinks is beautiful wonders why, given what she sees in the mirror each morning.

Among other goings on...
James


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Seven stories all together in one-click for $1.99.



This anthology contains previously published as well as never before published works.

A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette (also available separately for $0.99)
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette (also available separately for $0.99)
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love and War - A Novelette (also available separately for $0.99)
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.

Interactive table of contents

Print length: 167 pages

Go here for a sneak peek.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004VS6WQI


----------



## Fancy Maverick

*Hi! I've written a book of stories about what it's really like to be a nurse, called Angel of Mercy. It's great for anyone contemplating nursing and also for anyone who may ever be a patient (yes, that includes just about everyone!). Nursing isn't quite what you think it is! The book is $2.99 and it's dramatic, funny and thought-provoking all at once. * 

http://www.amazon.com/Angel-Mercy-Really-Happens-ebook/dp/B004M8S4QS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1307297753&sr=8-4


----------



## JeanneM

Very, very, short flash fiction short story. You can read it free here: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/waiting-photo-flash-fiction/


----------



## Scott Daniel

For those of you that like a little suspense, a little romance and a technology driven twist, might enjoy my 99 cent short story: http://www.amazon.com/Born-Again-ebook/dp/B004RUXBQE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1302552299&sr=1-3-spell


----------



## stacyjuba

Thanks for the opportunity to post. I have a new short story Laundry Day (Short Story Plus Stacy Juba Mystery Sampler) which is currently free on Amazon.

When Gregg accidentally discovers his neighbor's lingerie collection drip-drying in her shower, he has no idea that she will soon be strangled with her own fishnet stocking. A mystery about romance gone awry.


----------



## samanthawarren

First, I'll throw out No Rest for the Wicked by Rebecca Knight. It's quick and action-packed, focusing on Veronica Grimm, a woman who takes on the most evil of fairy tale villains.


Second, I'll hock my short, Of Ducks & Witches. For centuries, the Family has ruled peacefully at Mallard Pond. Mallory Mallard leads with a cool, but firm wing, making the pond a pleasant place to live for wild life of all sorts. But shortly after the arrival of several witches, strange things begin to happen. Tommy Two-Fingers, the local mob boss, disappears without a trace. Lily Loona, crazy, but sweet, is slaughtered in her home. Mallory enlists the help of the MPPD and some rather unsavory characters to bring peace back to the close community.


----------



## StephenLivingston

I've written a collection of short stories called "Kindling". It consists of twelve short stories and more details can be found at the following link:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindling-ebook/dp/B004YDU4PA

From this collection I have made four singles available at 99 cents each if you would prefer to try an individual story first. Further information about these stories can be found by following the links below:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

http://www.amazon.com/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW

http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wasters-Tale-ebook/dp/B004Y1KKI8

Happy reading, Stephen.


----------



## J.A. Marlow

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Nancy Fulda

Ok, I'll play 

Backlash is a short novelette about time travel, terrorists, and PTSD.

Dead Men Don't Cry is a collection of shorts. I've been told the first one isn't really entertaining unless you're an author, and that I should have opened with "Pastry Run". Sheesh, okay, newbie errors. Next time I'll start out with the warp-speed croissont deliveries and leave the Biblical references for later...


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I've got a few short stories and novelettes floating around.

Some are only on Smashwords (so far) while some are also on Amazon.

The Pit & The Merchant's Legacy (free) and Echoes of Dark Reflections & Wisdom from the Ashes are four fantasy stories following the travels of Nhaqosa the minotaur across a dying world seeking a way home.

The Hall of Black Trees & the Painted Ones are two stories set in a wild, primeval fantasy world filled with exotic prehistoric monsters.

Gifts & Sacrifices and The Tomb of the Tagosa Kings are two free novelettes over on Smashwords that are part of the same gunpowder fantasy setting as my two novels, and share characters with them.


----------



## mikelewis

I have added a couple more shorts to amazon at 99c each:

Waiting for an Angel

Johny is a simple man who works in a warehouse. When he is involved in an accident and dies he cannot understand why he has been kept on earth and his angel has not come to collect him.

Then, something happens at work and he realises why he has been saved.

This 2,500 words Fantasy story was originally published in Electric Velocipede

The Case of the Overdressed Man

Dr. Theosophus, the famous Victorian magician and his young assistant Nick are disturbed by a mysterious man who is dressed in heavy clothing despite the summer heat outside.

The man turns out to be trapped in a robot body and with missing beautiful sisters, dangerous scientists and the powers of the new Elektron Energy all coming into play, Dr. Theosophus and Nick are soon deep into a new case.

This 6,000 Steampunk fantasy story was originally published in Andromeda Spaceways magazine.

I also have a free science Fiction story up on Smashwords as a sample:

Completing the cycle

A group of scientists and archaeologists travel to an abandoned alien world and try and work out why the aliens left and where they went. As they explore the city, the scientists feel the alien presence more and more strongly and eventually it starts to affect their behavior and judgment as some of them attempt to follow the aliens "Beyond the Veil". An SF short story of alien contact.

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## Joel Arnold

I've got a lot of short stories out - a couple singles and a few collections (see sig below.)

But if you'd like to read a freebie, you can read one here:

_Shiners_ - a sci-fi/post-apocalyptic story.
http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?id=50289


----------



## Decon

I have a page on my blog dedicated to promoting short story writing. If you would like to take a look and if you think you would like to contibute an article please email me. My email is on my profile at kindle boards, or PM me.

http://declanconner.com/short-story-writing/


----------



## kayegeorge

I just put links to 3 shorts from Dark Valentine (RIP, DV) on http://kayegeorge.com/shorts.html. They're for sale on Smashwords and B&N now, and are processing at Amazon. See my page for anthology and collection info, and other short story stuff.


----------



## philvan

I have a 13,000 word (22 pages +-) novella available for $0.99 - click on the cover in my signature below - This is a Sherlock Holmes story, in a 19thC English setting and language.
  In a totally different style and genre , except for the length, a short story collection of about 20,000+ words for $1.99. Most of these are set in Africa, the wild places, where the heart may wander and breathe the red dust of the ancient land. 'In the Valley stories'


----------



## VKScott

I have a short horror story up titled "Dorbeck's Blues." It's more on the creepy (and dare I say, crawly) side of the horror spectrum than the gory side. It was short-listed at Dark Recesses for a while, but it looks like that mag has gone under (it hasn't been updated since October and when I received no reply to my e-mails, I decided Amazon was the perfect home for the story).

Dorbeck's Blues

When an exterminator hands blues guitarist George Dorbeck a bill he cannot pay, his problems literally grow legs.


----------



## kayegeorge

I just put three stories on Kindle that were with Dark Valentine.

Shipwreck (ASIN: B0054KO4TE)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054KO4TE
The Bathroom (ASIN: B0054KQ3Y
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054KQ3Y8
Twelve Drummers Drumming (ASIN: B0054KQ2ZS)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054KQ2ZS

Each 99 cents.


----------



## DanDillard

I have 4 free short horror stories on amazon right now!
Unlucky in Death
The Demon of Walker's Woods
Out, Damned Spot
and
My Mind's Eye
Please check them out!


----------



## Alex Owens

I have two shorts up at Amazon MEMORIES FOR SALE and SKIN (links to both below in my signature) thanks!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Harvest Moon is a shorter novella - folks tell me it takes them 1-2 hours to read. Wicca Dog and Flying Kite are on-the-bus reads. Should be able to finish those in 30-45 minutes.

(The thread with my short fiction http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,62124.0.html)


----------



## Keith B. Darrell

I have about 40 short stories out on Kindle, as well as two print anthologies, so you might say I am a big fan of the short story genre. I won't list them all here, as I don't think it's fair to take up that much space on this thread, but you can see them along with brief descriptions on my blog, http://keithbdarrell.blogspot.com/.

My stories cross all genres, but if I had to pick one to highlight, it would probably be *Future Memories of the Butterfly Lady* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDUNWE/?tag=kbpst-20. *Synopsis:* Reporter Sylvia Bartow has only one hour to make sense of the patchwork quilt of interviews that has consumed the past three months of her life, as she waits to interview condemned killer Max Crenshaw - one hour before the hangman's noose silences his lips forever. Is it time enough to unravel the truth, and to learn the secret of the Butterfly Lady? 3,690 words.


----------



## samanthawarren

In addition to the short story I posted before, I also have three novellas in an urban fantasy series. All are under 20k words. The first, Vampire Assassin, is currently available for $.99. The story follows Jane, a vampire who decided to use her pointy teeth to make money--as an assassin. Link is below.


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## Dubatscha

Description:
The solitude of the underworld is the place they live in, the angels of death. For all eternity they have been condemned to collect the souls of mankind. Azur is one of them, but he longs to be a human. However, there is only one in the underworld who can fulfill his wish. In order to convince the god of death, Azur must go on a journey with his life on the line.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005BY4F7Y


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I found I enjoy writing short stories and novelettes so I put together A Walk in the Woods.

It's on sale for $0.99 (Reg. $1.99) through 7/20.

You can read a sample here.

http://www.tinyurl.com/walk-kb

This anthology contains previously published as well as never before published works.

A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and she must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.

Interactive table of contents

Print length: 167 pages



Hope you enjoy.


----------



## bnapier

My collection 13 Broken Nightlights is available for Kindle for only $0.99. It's a collection of short stories that I had published in various small press outlets between 2007 - 2010. A mix of paranormal, mild sci-fi and straight out horror, there's something for everyone of a slightly darker taste.

http://www.amazon.com/13-Broken-Nightlights-ebook/dp/B004U7F68A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310582630&sr=1-1


----------



## Stephen_Melling

My short story collection *Falling From Grace * is up on Amazon and is free to download throughout July on Smashwords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71668

Feel free to download.


----------



## Simon John Cox

Ooh, a short story thread. That's exciting because I've just put two short stories up onto Amazon and it was so doing that brought the Kindleboards forum to my attention.

Here they are:

_The Restoration Man_
One man's obsession with the restoration of a near-mythical car is thrown into sharp perspective following the death of his wife. Approx. 3,600 words.
_Originally published as part of the Extinct Doesn't Mean Forever anthology, now available as a stand-alone story._

_Last Chance_
As a heatwave stifles the city and a killer haunts its streets, four people come together in search of refuge and redemption. Approx. 2,100 words.

I hope you choose to read them, and if you choose to read them then I hope you like them.


----------



## Steve Emmett

My short horror is now on Kindle. Poor Kid, no one wants him, then a stranger comes bearing gifts.
http://www.amazon.com/KID-ebook/dp/B005HE159O


----------



## tsilver

I've got a single short story, "Donkey Love," approximately 5100 words.

My five-story collection, "God Don't Take Crap From Nobody and other stories" has approximately 15,000 words.


----------



## StephenLivingston

I have four individual short stories available at 99 cents each as well as "Kindling" a collection of twelve short stories for $4.99 that includes the four singles.


----------



## Julie Morrigan

I usually have a short story collection on the go (as well as a novel and a non-fiction book). I love that short, sharp hit - getting the entire tale into my head in one sitting. 

Gone Bad is a collection of short crime fiction for just 86p/99c. It fits into the Brit Grit sub-genre and has been described as 'kitchen-sink noir'. If you like dark, sweary, violent - and often funny - crime shorts, please take a look.

Thanks!


----------



## lee27

_Lighthorse Magic and Other Stories_ is now FREE at Amazon. Thie ebook has a beautiful cover designed by the very talented Dave Hunter of Dave Hunter Graphic Design.

These are companion stories to my novel _Cel & Anna._

"The Deep Dark World of Lighthorse Magic" is about Anna Ringer's employer, a mysterious company called Lighthorse Magic. It has lots of rules. Employees must dress in ways that do not call attention to their bodies. They are forbidden to eat at their desks. They are forbidden to take public transportation.

And it is a bad idea to say "Freezlebeezer frazzlebeezer Re! Ra! Ro!"

"Tamara Klugman Steps Out" is about a rather dull young woman who receives a vision and blunders out to save the world.

"Three Excerpts from the Diary of Joan Holland" is about the pregnant young wife of the unofficial mayor of a village called Rising Sun. She bakes pies and bread. She writes in her journal, "I am in time's jaws."

What do I like about short stories? Their brevity! I wrote the three in Lighthorse Magic after I bought, read, and greatly enjoyed a short story collection by the Irish writer David Gaughran called If You Go Into The Woods

Much thanks for this thread,

Lindsay


----------



## liafairchild

Perfect Timing!

I'm very excited to report that the second story in the series is now on Amazon: "A Hint of Murder: The Doctor."

Russell Morgan had it all; good looks, the perfect woman and a rewarding career as a well-respected physician. When the doctor's patients start turning up dead, his world comes crashing down. Second in the "A Hint of Murder" series, this short story brings Detective John Lewis back in action to track down the killer.

(Story length: 12,000 words)

A Hint of Murder: The Doctor for 99cents. Amazon US http://ow.ly/6DyWF Amazon UK http://ow.ly/6DyXV


----------



## philvan

In the Valley Stories is $0.99 for six stories, a total 20,000 words, mostly set in Africa, in the wild lands of the world and the heart.


----------



## Kate R

I have an edgy collection of short stories, many of them previously published in anthologies or shortlisted in short story competitions

Tales By Kindlelight

Many thanks


----------



## Borislava Borissova

Hi to everyone!

In my two short-stories lives all passion I have for history and adventures, time-traveling and thrillers, mysteries and great love. They are newly published in one book "Affairs of The Heart.
I so hope the readers will enjoy it:
http://www.amazon.com/Affairs-of-the-Heart-ebook/dp/B0058JE9VY/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Happy reading!
Borislava


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

I have out two collections:

*Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* nine stories about dating, divorce, desperation--all that good stuff! .99 cents

*Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales* eleven twisted stories about life, death and insanity. Currently FREE


----------



## Q. Kelly

I have a free short-story collection on Amazon. It's titled "Miss Lucy Parker and Other Short Stories" and is ranking very high. Also check out my other short-story collection, "The Old Woman and Other Lesbian Stories" for 99 cents.

Miss Lucy Parker: http://www.amazon.com/Parker-Other-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B005WVPKMU/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Old Woman: http://www.amazon.com/Woman-Other-Lesbian-Stories-ebook/dp/B0066YAMVG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

I have three books too ("Waiting," "Strange Bedfellows" and "The Odd Couple.")


----------



## Dana Taylor

Looking for a holiday short story collection?










Hope For The Holidays will put you in the holiday spirit!

Dana Taylor


----------



## pandorapoikilos

My two short stories are


----------



## Doug Lance

I run a fiction magazine that delivers 6-8 new shorts every month!! http://www.efictionmag.com

A ton of KB members have stories in our issues as well!


----------



## emmameade83

5 short stories, my first ebook is out Night Sighs

Fun, adult Vampire Romance



Thanks
Em


----------



## Mel Comley

Released today Passion, Fire and Fury 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CJ6RSC/?tag=kbpst-20

A Twist in the Tale also 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/twist-Tale-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B0058VGFLY

It's a Dog's Life also 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Lorne-Simpkins-novelette-ebook/dp/B0063CCIA4

High Spirits

http://www.amazon.com/Spirits-paranormal-short-story-ebook/dp/B00579F9Z0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_9


----------



## bnapier

Both of my horror/supernatural collections are just 0.99!

Tricks of Shadow and Light
http://www.amazon.com/Tricks-Shadow-Light-ebook/dp/B0067RJM6I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322662159&sr=8-2

13 Broken Nightlights
http://www.amazon.com/13-Broken-Nightlights-ebook/dp/B004U7F68A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322662215&sr=1-1


----------



## TJVitt

I'll go ahead and dust this thread off.

FREE for two days, February 25th at 12:00AM until February 26th at 11:59PM:

*"The Old Lord"*
A short story, 5900 words

----------------------------------------
For many months the old lord sat in his chambers, his time equally divided between fashioning stories, telling said stories to his steward, and sleeping. A long time this went on, the same routine continued every day save Sundays; on those days the lord would spend all morning and afternoon outside in the garden where his wife had insisted she be buried, and he would sit silently by her grave for the entire day.

One morning, exactly five years to the day of Lady Gwendolyn's death, the steward entered his master's chambers bearing breakfast and found the old lord absent. So startled by this abrupt and unheralded break in the routine was he that the steward scoured the entire castle in haste seeking the old lord. The whole day was spent searching tirelessly, and it was only at dusk and at the sight of torchlight approaching along the road to the castle that the steward ceased his hunt. He hurried out to greet the unexpected visitor, and was shocked to meet his master astride his horse, attired in his old though well maintained suit of armour, sword at his hip and shield across his back, and torch in hand.

"My lord!" the steward cried, "Where have you been all this day?"

The old lord blinked and frowned, looking momentarily perplexed.

"Why," he said at last, "I have been at my post on the road."

"Your post on the road? What post?"

"At the crossroads, awaiting the king's messenger."

"You were expecting a messenger, sir? I was not aware."

"Not necessarily expecting, merely awaiting."

"My lord," the steward said with a frown, "I do not understand. Awaiting but not expecting?"

"Indeed. I must be prepared for the king's summons, whenever they may come."

Before the steward could inquire further, the old lord spurred his horse and disappeared into the courtyard of his castle.
----------------------------------------

Get it for free this weekend, or at any other time for $0.99. Always free to borrow for Amazon Premium members as part of KDP Select.

Enjoy.
-Tyler J. Vitt


----------



## StephenLivingston

Kindling - an award winning collection of twelve diverse short stories.


----------



## wilsonharp

Hello,

Just want to tell you about my short story series "Tales of the Silver Sword Inn". This is an ongoing collection of fantasy short stories about various groups of adventurers who all start their tales in the common room of the Silver Sword Inn near the town of Black Oak. Come and join them in their adventures!

Horas and Lendin Hunt Some Orcs
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085DQDAK

The Crimson Toads
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00885Z4HS

The Goblin Mine
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008A3LGPM

Stories will be added on a regular basis. I sure hope you enjoy!

Wilson Harp


----------



## Simon Haynes

Shorts, huh? I have about a dozen on Kindle, and they're also collected into two volumes of six stories each. I'm just about to release a POD edition of all twelve in one paperback, too.



*Collect One* contains the following stories by Hal Spacejock author Simon Haynes: Sleight of Hand, The Desolator, Updown, A Piece of the Action, Catch of the Day and Yard Fail.
*
Updown*: Social services have come to take 10-year old Daniel away from his home and family, but his best friend Danny has other ideas ...

*Sleight of Hand:* After a cosy meal, the protagonist retires to his host's workshop for an after-dinner drink ... and becomes the unwitting subject of an experiment.
*
The Desolator*: Join Hurm, Runt and Father Mephistophiles as they struggle to save the hamlet of Yendour from a marauding dragon.
*
A Piece of the Action*: Flat broke and stranded in a South American country, Ralph Gardiner is nursing a beer and contemplating the wreckage of his life. No money, no prospects, and worst of all ... the beer is warm. When a local businessman approaches him with a curious job offer, Ralph decides he has very little to lose ...
*
Catch of the Day*: Ken Green hooks a whopper, then discovers he's caught more than he bargained for.

*Yard Fail*: When Ralph Swindon tinkers in his workshop, the whole world holds its breath ...

_Collect One _contains approximately 25,000 words of fiction in six bite-sized pieces. Each title is also available separately on Amazon Kindle.



*Collect Two* contains the following stories by Hal Spacejock author Simon Haynes: Off Course, Billy's Book, Loss Leader, Fizz!, Thonn Day and Escape Clause.

*Off Course:* When you're on for a birdie, watch for aliens in the rough.

*Billy's Book:* Billy Crump is the local stable boy. Fed up with mucking out horses, he sneaks into the wizard's lab, concocts a potion using all the rare and expensive ingredients, and somehow ends up with a talking book. His first thought? Sell the book ... and say goodbye to horse muck forever!

*Loss Leader:* After delays and last-minute setbacks, the first colony ship leaves planet Earth for a distant star. Join the crew as they discover all is not as it seems...

*Fizz!*: Earth's transit system has been revolutionised by a network of teleporters. Now, instead of being afraid to fly, most people are afraid to teleport.

*Thonn Day*: Magick is banned in Thonn's world, outlawed after greedy and power-hungry wizards almost destroyed the entire planet. So imagine his surprise when he spies Eddie de Elder performing Magick spells!

*Escape Clause*: A mistreated worker decides to take matters into his own hands.

Total length is approximately 22,000 words.


----------



## MatthewLSmith

I have two short stories out that are a part of a series.

Cora Frost
A young socialite in 1886 London is attacked by someone who some have associated with Spring-Heeled Jack. The socialite employs Cora Frost, the shopkeeper of Eerie East End's, to investigate the attack. As she engages in the mystery she crosses paths with a group known as the Court, whose hands are muddied by the affair.

Cora Frost: The Fasting Spider
Cora Frost meets with a boy possessed by spirits that call themselves the Spiders. Under the guise of hiring her to heal him, the boy has a message the Spiders want her to hear.


----------



## djledford

I love to read and write short stories. I've got three up for the Kindle. Most recently "Screaming Horses." You can find them all on my Amazon Author's Central Page: http://www.amazon.com/Deborah-J-Ledford/e/B002RK7OF0/ref=sr_tc_2_rm?qid=1342076157&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Phil Berry

Thanks for the thread.

My collection of 12 stories is on sale for 99c - I'm hoping that those who like my approach to life, death and the bits in between will take a look at the novels too.

It's called Malady/Therapy. In essence it describes how people react to extreme situations. There's a conflagration in Beijing, a lethal storm that descends on a group of hikers, an elaborate confidence trick (true story - main character - me, nothing to be proud of), a terrorist bomb in Sri Lanka, a seductress in Malaysia...



MALADY/THERAPY


----------



## cheriereich

I love short stories because they are short and great to read when you don't have a lot of time. 

My free fantasy flash fiction collection:


My fantasy short story collection:


My space fantasy novelettes:
 _Defying Gravity_ is currently free on Smashwords with the coupon code SSWIN.


My horror novelette:


And a short story collection with fellow authors Aubrie Dionne and Lisa Rusczyk:


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Wheel of Justice (a short story) - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I've a few new ones to add since last time around.

Deeds in Dark Places and Deeds of Valour are two short collections of sword and sorcery style stories, both at $0.99

Hammer of the Pygmies is a free 10,000 word alternate earth steampunk fantasy - my first attempt at something steampunky, so I'm interested to know how people find it.


----------



## DB Boyer

The two titles in my sig are each a collection of flash fiction.  Short, but hopefully poignant reads.  I hope fellow short fiction fans will give them a look!  Thanks.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr

I think horror is a great genre for short stories and have two horror shorts currently on Amazon (in sig).  And since it's Friday the 13th I've put "The Body" up for free today.  Enjoy.


----------



## lisamaliga

Satan's Casting Call is a 9,100 word novelette. 
Duncan Smith-Holmes is a struggling young actor who is in desperate need of a paying gig or he has to leave Hollywood. But a bizarre casting call and an opportunity to land a major role in a high budget movie is something he can't pass up -- no matter what the consequences.

http://www.amazon.com/Satans-Casting-Call-ebook/dp/B006ZVMZSI









South of Sunset is a collection of 7 stories about Hollywood.
http://www.amazon.com/South-of-Sunset-ebook/dp/B004HB1WAA/ref=la_B0047PFH20_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1342194094&sr=1-9


----------



## markarayner

All of the stories in Pirate Therapy and Other Cures are short (they vary from 100 words to 2000). Stories include:


Self-improvement through time travel. 
Zombie walks gone bad. 
Jesus fights dinosaurs. 
Robots experience ennui. 
William Shatner gives his inaugural address as POTUS. 
Preparing your municipality for the technological singularity. 

Yes, it's humorous.


----------



## Arcane

I have three Short Stories for the Urban Fantasy Genre.



They are all fairly long and under the prices ranging 2.99 to 3.99 for all those interested.


----------



## ranlando

"Willful Women II", a short story collection normally $2.99, is only 99 cents for remainder of July 2012. Rated 'strong pick' by the Midwest Book Review".  www.amzn.to/NUf8cd  www.willfulwomen.info


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My free short, short story, Lust and Honor, has been #1 in its category on Amazon for the past couple of days (it's #2 today) and has seven 5-star reviews. Needless to say, I'm thrilled. The story's a prequel to my full-length contemporary romantic suspense novel, Legacy of the Highlands, which also has a high rating and many reviews including one by USA Today.

"What happens when the best man is in love -- or is it lust -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry?"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Meb Bryant

Spelling V

http://amzn.com/B0088K9UOG

Life is a game. For some of us, winning becomes an obsession when we're children. Veronica and Bobby have a special bond that makes them more than your typical competitors in the game of life, growing up and learning how to play the game together.

You don't choose who you love. You do choose who you kill.

$.99 approximately 10,000 words


----------



## Charentaise

Sub-Prime by Emma Calin is a short story that includes a FREE link to an MP3 audiobook. It's great to be able to listen to a story read aloud - and this is a nicer option than the robotic text-to-speech on the Kindle. Read and listen on your Kindle (load into the Music File) or on any MP3 device.

Just 99c including the audiobook.


----------



## Charentaise

My second short story is called The Chosen by Emma Calin and this also has a link to an audiobook in MP3 format (downloaded from a link included in the Kindle book). So many people appreciated listening to my first short story (Sub-prime by Emma Calin that I have made the audiobook free again.

The price of Kindle version of The Chosen by Emma Calin - including the audiobook - is just 99c.


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Waster's Tale
An award-winning short story following twenty-four hours in the life of a young Glaswegian man. It's written in the first person using the narrator's vernacular voice. First published in the anthology "Glasgow Tales" this story won the EndPapers Tales Series prize.


----------



## Richard Black

I've just released a collection of horror and speculative fiction for only 99c. Best read under the covers by flashlight on Halloween night...

CIGARETTES AND APPARITIONS TALES OF PSYCHOS, SPIRITS, MONSTERS AND MADNESS!

_What is it that draws us to the dark side?

Tales of mad scientists and twisted killers amuse us.

Stories of vengeful spirits and grotesque freaks of nature delight us.

We derive a morbid pleasure from staring into the devil's eyes, never seeming to realize...

The devil is staring right back.

The stories in this collection are what the devil saw when he looked into our souls. Five horrifying tales of Psychos, Spirits, Monsters and Madness.



_

My short story collection, "Missing Malerie And Other Stories About Family" is also available FREE for another few hours...

_"Missing Malerie" is a collection of three short stories about ordinary families struggling to cope with extraordinary loss.

In "One More Chocolate Santa Before Bedtime", a father and daughter spend their first Christmas Eve together without mommy.

In "Sons & Fathers", two families of men are haunted by the past on the anniversary of a tragic accident.

And in the title story, "Missing Malerie", a young girl disappears on a school trip to The Burren. The story chronicles the lives of her devastated family over the course of the next decade.

"To be happy again, I thought I would have to forget about her...I was terrified of forgetting, as if I ever could."_


----------



## Sam Kates

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pond-Life-ebook/dp/B008ZTKRYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347315701&sr=8-1

Pond Life: a collection of 10 short stories. Multi-genre, including sci-fi, supernatural, dark fantasy.

Awaiting its first review on .com: http://www.amazon.com/Pond-Life-ebook/dp/B008ZTKRYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347315861&sr=8-1&keywords=sam+kates


----------



## LTucker

There are 16 shorts in the Luke Chance Quickies series, available on their own or in collections:

http://www.amazon.com/Lucy-Tucker/e/B008T60X22

All are erotica, some have romance, some are just fun and games.

The first twelve stories are contained in A Dozen Chances #1 (A collection of twelve erotic short stories)


----------



## Dylan Hayes

I've got a collection of 10 short stories available on Kindle for $2.99:









Canuck Fairy Tales

For those who enjoy a good laugh, the stories are "fractured fairy tales"--classic fairy tales changed in an unexpected way, often in order to be humorous.


----------



## Richard Black

Looking for the perfect read to get you in the Halloween spirit?

CIGARETTES AND APPARITIONS

TWISTED TALES OF PSYCHOS, SPIRITS, MONSTERS AND MADNESS!

What is it that draws us to the dark side?

Tales of mad scientists and twisted killers amuse us.

Stories of vengeful spirits and grotesque freaks of nature delight us.

The devil himself would weep at the horrors we gleefully conjure in our imaginations.

"Cigarettes & Apparitions". Five horrifying tales of Psychos, Spirits, Monsters and Madness. Stories that will terrify you to the pit of your very soul, and make you question your own humanity.

This collection of horror and dark speculative fiction will be available FREE this weekend, Friday through Sunday. You can find it at the following link...

http://www.amazon.com/Cigarettes-Apparitions-Twisted-Monsters-ebook/dp/B0098IAQ0Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347418527&sr=8-2&keywords=cigarettes+and+apparitions

If you download, please consider leaving a brief review on the books Amazon page. Thank you.


----------



## cblewgolf

Like Boardwalk Empire?
Check out my FREE (until 9/19) short story, The Chemist. (click below)


----------



## Mel Comley

I have a couple available.

A Twist in the Tale http://www.amazon.com/twist-Tale-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B0058VGFLY

It's A Dog's Life http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Lorne-Simpkins-novelette-ebook/dp/B0063CCIA4/ref=pd_sim_kstore_9 All proceeds going to a dog charity.

A Time to Heal is a 32,000 word romance http://www.amazon.com/A-Time-To-Heal-ebook/dp/B005I4OUV8/ref=pd_sim_kstore_7

and A Time For Change is also 32,000 words and based on a true story. http://www.amazon.com/A-Time-for-Change-ebook/dp/B005M1OQJS/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2


----------



## Cliff Ball

Here are my short stories:

Voyager & the Aliens $.99, 4700 words.
In this short story, aliens come across television broadcasts from an unknown planet to them. Then, they come across a probe from same planet that tells them everything they need to know about this planet and its people. They decide to visit the planet, but when they arrive, not everything is as it seems.

Dust Storm $.99, 3600 words
In this western short story, fifteen years after the Civil War, Matt Taylor comes through Tucson as part of his travels. He stops at the local Cafe, meets a woman he instantly falls in love with, only for her father, a former Confederate Colonel to order him to leave town. Matt doesn't, the Colonel tries to bribe some Bandidos to force Matt to leave, but instead, his daughter is kidnapped. So, Matt and the Colonel have to lay aside their differences to rescue her. Find out if they do in this short story.

Times of Harvest: An End Times Short Story Collection only $.99 now available. Just over 22,000 words altogether.

Times of Harvest is an End Times short story collection based off minor characters from the End Times novels, Times of Trouble and Times of Trial.

*Jonathan Tsosie* - an Arizona Navajo, who becomes a Christian as a youth while spending a summer with a Christian family in Phoenix. Becomes a law enforcement officer for the Nation as an adult. Helps the White family get to the Wyoming town by helping them bypass the TSA. Jonathan later has a run-in with the TSA shortly before the Rapture.

*Laura Hall* - A high school student who is the senior class treasurer for her school. Is a dedicated Christian. Dreams about Greg Tyler before meeting him at Camp 13 when the government rounds up all the Christians.

*Jon Ryan* - The family doctor for the Atwood's in Nebraska. Starts his career around the time the United States Health Service comes into being. Skips around government regulations for many years before the government finds out. Quietly moves to the town in Wyoming for his freedom.

*Xavier Doolittle* - The head of the Secret Service at the White House. Is a back-sliding Christian and we read about the back story of what led him in that direction. Xavier realizes the errors of his ways shortly before the Rapture.


----------



## Aussierotica

All of my eight currently released books fall squarely into the short story category. They are all Erotica after a sort, with many also carrying a significant romantic theme. All can be found via my Author page and there's sure to be something there that everyone will find interesting.


----------



## Sam Kates

_Pond Life_ - collection of short stories. Mixed genres. For brief extracts from stories in the collection (3 posted so far), see my author's thread, entitled 'Why bother?', in the Bazaar


----------



## Tonyshoey

One book, eleven five star reviews, chock full of short stories everyone of them true... just for you!

http://www.amazon.com/Rear-View-Mirror-ebook/dp/B007T9ZFO6/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## Steverino

Four science fiction tales of the future and one of the ancient past. A total of 22,000 unforgettable words:
Turing's Revenge and Other Stories

TURING'S REVENGE
Remember Alan Turing's test for artificial intelligence? It simply won't tell you if your robot has a soul. You will have to answer that question on your own... and you'd better get it right.

TO MY DEAREST APHRODITE
The Great Library of Alexandria, 246 BC. To save the greatest city in the world, the Library's astronomer must solve a very unusual crime.

FAREWELL TO ARMS
A biologically enhanced assassin finds that his weapons are useless against a beautiful young woman who works in a shoe store.

WISE AS SERPENTS
When humans discovered the alien pavo civilization, they found them to be invisible savage killers. But there is still a chance for peace. Or is there?

MIDGIGOROO AND THE SINGULARITY
Futurists anxiously await the Singularity - the moment when superhuman intelligence makes the future impossible to predict. But how will others react to it? An Australian Aborigine, say?


----------



## T.J. Lantz

I love short stories as well, you get all the pieces in one sitting and leave with a sense of completion. I don't think short story authors get enough respect, compared to novalists. It can be very hard to have full plot development with a very limited word count. I've written one short story myself (Well, one that I was able to get published in an anthology) called Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague. It was designed as a one sitting reader for upper elementary and middle school children, especially those with a short attention span. I have a sequel coming out this week called Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Ferocious Fireants. Check em out if you, or someone you know, are into young adult fantasy, especially Gnomes.

http://www.amazon.com/Gnit-Wit-Gnipper-Perilous-Plague-ebook/dp/B006AXG2Z8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348343557&sr=8-2&keywords=gnipper


----------



## Jini Gerall

Hi,

FREE at amazon today! Diddle Court, a witty and delightful short story filled with twists and turns, fun and adventure, heart and humor! Get it and enjoy!


----------



## Pieter

Only this one so far for me!


----------



## Greg Stahl

Um. This is my first post on KindleBoards, and I arrived here probably like a lot of folks to see if I could point people toward a story, fairly short, I just finished and posted; so please pardon if I don't have the proper decorum down. With that out of the way, though, I am and always have been a big fan of short stories. Great ironic twists and so much, potentially, packed into so little space. I've got an O. Henry collection near my bed for when I want to start and finish something before nodding off--and it's one of the books I tend to read and re-read more than others. I also tend to return to many of the classic shorts in my Norton Anthologies for the same reasons. From the standpoint of writing, on the other hand, writing long-form is difficult, but writing short is equally challenging for different reasons. I've got a lot of respect for short-form writers. And, to point out the obvious, short stories can be great reprieves in such a busy life. So thanks for the suggestions in this thread. I'll check a few out.


----------



## Sam Kates

Welcome to KB, Greg. You can also start a thread in the Book Bazaar to promote your story. But make sure you read the Forum Decorum first. (Even if you don't, a moderator will pop along and post it on your thread so you won't be able to miss it.) Good luck!


----------



## &#039;

My latest short story:










http://www.amazon.com/A-Family-Arrangement-ebook/dp/B009C5RM4Q


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lust and Honor, my 10-page romance is FREE on Amazon and has been near the top of the bestseller list for a few months. It's a prologue to my full-length contemporary romantic suspense novel, Legacy of the Highlands, and is about what happens when the handsome and charming best man is in love -- or is it lust -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry.

http://www.amazon.com/Lust-and-Honor-ebook/dp/B0087WZAIU
(the cover is in my signature, below)


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Naked and alone: *Connery the Great.*

New short story based on archaeology + western Europe's oldest myths. Top 100 Paid list during first 24 hours.
Read it, share it.



For insight, see the short film clip about the *Cailleach Bheara*, the Hag who appears to Connery at the end of this Short. http://www.thisisirishfilm.ie/shorts/an-cailleach-bheara


----------



## Guest

Last Minute Replacement - an energetic 1,000 word sports/action story about a male underground fighter facing the challenge of his life against a tough girl who backs down from nothing:


----------



## BRBogle

Hi everyone.

A little blurb here about a new multi-genre anthology of mine called _Pretty Little Dead Things and Other Stories_.

A relic of the House of Plantagenet, lying forgotten in a garage in Iowa, stirs up outside interest of a questionable nature in "Old Jawbone" and "Colfox Murdered Gloucester in Calais (Remember Radcot Bridge)."

In the aftermath of an inimical relationship, a young mental health patient discovers auspicious new functionality in the latest software upgrade of a therapeutic device in "Feedback."

An aging author, her too long-familiar husband and yokemate, and a perky young pre-med confront the converging tides of yesterday and tomorrow in "The Pool."

In "The Detention Cell" the bugs are triumphant. . .

A severed finger discovered on a stretch of Tennessee highway briefly unites a state trooper with an unusual hobbyist up north on a collecting trip in "Pretty Little Dead Things."

In these and six more stories that playfully embrace myths, legends and archetypes, ranging from mainstream to horror to science fiction and back again, the lingering effects of past choices and chances continue to break through and affect lives in the present. "Never suspecting the whirlpools fanning out through possible futures. Throw a pebble in the lily pond. Ripples disperse, like that."



And all for only $2.99. Hope you'll give it a try and leave a review if you like.
Kindleboards Book Profile


----------



## BRBogle

Hi everyone.

A little blurb here about a new multi-genre anthology of mine called Leve non, Lespri _and Other Stories_.

Arches of gold framing the great blue welkin beckon to an undiscovered artist who finds himself in a tight pinch in "The Last Illumination of Patrick Drurey."

Haven't I seen you somewhere before? Always prepared to strike whenever an opportunity presents, immortals struggle for self-knowledge in "Look Within."

If you could learn the truth about any great mystery from the past, would you? Erasmus Woodruff reexamines his priorities in "_Quod Superius est Sicut Quod Inferius_."

Although "The Boy Who Got Everything He Ever Wanted" inevitably failed to hold onto it, he always found a way to leave the past behind . . . until the day the lurking past succeeded in ambushing him.

Stories within stories within stories concatenate forever. In "_Leve non, Lespri_" Lyster Gaudin puzzles over his family's past, while the other occupants of a New Orleans bookshop crave knowledge of a decidedly more quotidian and lucrative nature.

These stories, and six others included in this anthology, carry the reader by turns into realms of hallucination, fantasy, science fiction, myth, magic and the spirit world and then, depositing us back into the world of sometimes pitiless mainstream reality, we're left "cutting our way through the thickets of mass culture, until the whole shebang comes shuddering to its final, inevitable stop."



And all for only $2.99. Hope you'll give it a try and leave a review if you like.
Kindleboards Book Profile


----------



## dkrauss

Moonlight is now cheaper. 1.99

Real vampires. Tasteful dismemberments. And delightful shivers, from ten old-fashioned horror stories:

a. The Moonlight in Genevieve's Eyes: unrequited love. Tragic. Just tragic. 
b. Choice: second chances are rare. Especially when you work for a vampire.
c. The Flowers in Mr. Williams' Garden: neighborhood watch, ghost style.
d. Cistern: zombies are horrible, until they hire you.
e. The Elvish Woman: lovers who steal your soul. Literally. 
f. The Trumpet Inside the Warehouse: no one can hear you scream.
g. King of the Bears: be victorious, or be dinner. 
h. Angel Eyes: man's best friend, when you forget your cross and garlic.
i. The Absence of Land: sell the farm, pay the consequences.
j. Face to Face: Mother's day.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Here's a link for my new 99c sci-fi comedy novelette, Bonnie Before the Brain Implants

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AFMVA7U/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=thiworlif-20&camp=213381&creative=390973&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B00AFMVA7U&adid=0378YHBJPMMMTWK7XYDB&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fkeithblenman.blogspot.com%2F


----------



## Harriet Schultz

A short, 12-page romance...Lust and Honor is the FREE introduction to the full-length Legacy of the Highlands.

What happens when the handsome, charming, wealthy (of course...aren't all romance heroes all of these things?) best man is in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry?

Lust and Honor: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU

The story remains free on Amazon.com and even Amazon.es, but for some strange reason, the geniuses at Amazon UK have now priced this short at £0.77. I never intended to have readers pay for such a brief tale and I've asked Amazon to reconsider, but so far...nada.


----------



## AithneJarretta

Yes, I love to read and write shorts.  

The reason is life gets crazy and I like completing a story in 'short' time periods. Besides, they are the perfect way to take a break from writing. 

Currently, Pearl Luster, less than 8K words is free. (link in sig.)

~ Aithne


----------



## Justin Alexander

​
Sins of the Blood is a collection of three Frevisse short stories - "The Witch's Tale", "The Midwife's Tale", and "The Stone-Worker's Tale" - being released exclusively for the Amazon Kindle. It also includes the all-new and entirely original _Guided Tour of St. Frideswide_: In 40 pages, we walk through both the nunnery and the village of Prior Byfield, discussing the history of the setting and revealing details never-before-known.

St. Frideswide, as it has developed over the course of the Frevisse series, is something like an iceberg: 10% has been visible through the novels and short stories, but there's this immense depth that I've built up "below the surface" (so to speak) that I'm excited to be able to share with you.

*THE WITCH'S TALE*

Witchcraft has come to the peaceful village near St. Frideswide, and its foul touch is striking down those closest to the church. Can Dame Frevisse thwart the servants of the devil before the hellfire of hysteria sears the souls of the faithful? Or is there more to this magic than meets the eye?

*THE MIDWIFE'S TALE*

"Sisters! Come back! Please don't leave us yet!"

Cisily Fisher has died in childbirth and now the village of Priors Byfield is held in a grip of fear. Can Dame Frevisse find the root of misery behind a murderer's sin before the next lethal blow falls? Or will the village be lost in a hue and cry of terror? The gentling touch of the midwife may calm the tortured soul&#8230; or give birth to a bitter death.

*THE STONE-WORKER'S TALE*

When Frevisse is given bishop-pardoned leave to visit her cousin Alice at Ewelme, she is enchanted by the work of the sculptor Simon Maye. But Simon is enchanted by the beauty of Elyn, one of Alice's ladies in waiting. Clandestine meetings have given way to sinful lust, and now the two lovers have disappeared. The servants whisper that the lovers have eloped, and secretly pine for the passion to do the same. Lady Alice believes her sculptor has been stolen away by jealous rivals and rages at the injustice. But Frevisse alone suspects there may be some darker truth behind the midnight vanishing&#8230;

*A GUIDED TOUR OF ST. FRIDESWIDE
*
And so we turn to St. Frideswide's in rural northern Oxfordshire. Imaginary, yes, but fully realized as an ordinary place much like many others common across England in both rural and urban settings by the 1400s. A wealthy widow founded it in the 1300s, saw to its beginning, and endowed it with lands and other income to sustain it - alas, not so fully as she intended to do before she died&#8230;

Kindle Edition​


----------



## ahmshah786

I have two historical fiction short stories, set in India and England in the 1940s and 1950s.

*A Change in the Weather*



When Imran was a young doctor in England, he faced a decision that would change lives forever. Now, as an old man entering the last days of his life with his loving family in India, the decision he made fifty years ago has the power to upend everything he stands for and destroy the devotion of his family and friends. One person knows his secret and must decide what is revealed or remain hidden. Reminiscent of the style of "An Atlas of Impossible Longing", "A Change in the Weather" is a poignant tale about honor and loss, and how these two forces have unforeseen consequences that spill from one generation into the next.

*The Dust Beneath Her Feet*



Safiyah's husband Aarif has worked as a servant, first for the British and then for the wealthy family living at Purana Qila. After a robbery leaves him under a cloud of suspicion, Aarif moves to north India to find work, leaving his wife behind with their two young daughters and no money. It is 1947: the British are leaving and Partition is looming, as tensions between Sikhs, Muslims and Hindus break out all across the country. Political riots escalate to mass murder, making neighbors distrust one another and travel perilous. The division of India and Pakistan places a border between husband and wife, just as Safiyah hears some gossip about Aarif that makes her question whether her family will ever be whole again. She has a difficult decision to make: whether she will allow a rumor to tear her family apart or risk embarking on a journey from which she may never return.


----------



## Carry Lada

"A Very Ugly Story"
http://amzn.to/Xfj5P8

Welcome to the lowbrow short story revolution.

Carry Lada's A Very Ugly Story: (Short Fiction: approximately 4000 words)

Warning: In this story there are plenty of nipples. (o)(o) Don't reach for a paper towel just yet, because this is not erotica. 

Immerse your imagination into this silly story that will tickle your funny bone.

Quick, yummy, and probably not too good for you.

An amateur mad scientist, a very ugly mishap, some beautiful people, and a bouncing bikini babe running away to retain her beauty.

What does this all mean?

Grab some nacho chips and relax. There is some cheesey fun waiting inside.

Less than the price of a bacon double cheeseburger and just as yummy. Also zero calories.

Four out of five pretentious people roll their eyes at my story.

A quick fix. The fast food equivalent of storytelling. (No MSG Added)

Lowbrow loveliness at its finest.

Enjoy this beautiful ugliness. <3

STORY TRAILER:
http://amzn.to/Xfj5P8


----------



## bnapier

I just released 2 short stories to kick of 2013.

First, there's the 8,300 word A Collection of True Evils


After countless hours spent searching in bookstores and online, two friends finally find a fabled book they have spent years searching for. The book, titled A Collection of True Evils, is rumored to be cursed and to have been written by some of the most deranged minds in history.

Now that the book is in their hands, these two men soon discover that the book has secrets that go beyond its supposed curse...dark secrets that get more deadly with the turning of each page.

and then there is the 7,000 word The Call of Distant Shores.


A typical morning at Dunes Point Resort quickly turns into a life-changing event for several employees and vacationers after something peculiar is found washed up on the beach. While no one can seem to identify where it came from or what it might be, it seems to know the desires and demons of those that hold it.

Unable to resist its allure, these unwilling discoverers unlock the object's horrific powers, altering their lives and leaving a trail of death behind them.


----------



## Carry Lada

http://amzn.to/RdzdOm
*Very Ugly Stories Bundle 1*


Buy these stories, because they are fun. 

*THIS IS A BUNDLE OF THE FOLLOWING 4 TITLES:*

*Curious Jim:* An amateur mad scientist, an experiment, a curious brother, an enlarged appendage, and a very angry mother.

*Mommas been taken by a cult:* A virtual world, a missing mother, an excursion, and a very hungry husband.

*What does the early worm get?:* A worm, an aunt, a secret romance, a revolving door of boyfriends, and a very ugly social stigma.

*Multicolored Boogs:* An itchy nose, multicolored boogs, an offering, a sticky situation, and a very picky finger.

http://amzn.to/RdzdOm


----------



## bmcox

I have two short stories out right now:

A 12,000 word novelette, The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated:
"Bernard Cox's _The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_ is a fantasy with a radically inclusive vision. Lucy, a one-time rescuer of animals, confronts her father's death, her mother's despair, a complicated love, a meaningless job, and, as a result, finds herself in an emotional limbo. When the smart-aleck cicada arrives, she has to wonder whether she's losing her mind. Is she facing the inevitable passage of life or the possibility of renewal or both? The progress of this compassionate narrative critiques our society's neglect and abuse of the world and those who inhabit it."--Frank Rogaczewski author of _The Fate of Humanity in Verse_.

A free 5000 word short story, The Memory of a Salt Shaker: 
Bert discovers the salt in an ordinary salt shaker gives him the power to see his life through the eyes of his deceased wife.


----------



## edmjill

Glad to discover this thread! I have two mini-books (~25 pp each) of criminous tales.

Blackguards & Black Sheep was just released this week on Kindle. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Blackguards-Black-Sheep-ebook/dp/B00AWTYZWS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357343398&sr=1-1

_Three short stories about crimes and wrongdoings.

-Devilish Behaviour: Sibling rivalry takes on a new meaning when the kids are the spawn of Satan.
-Dressed to Kill: A Bridal Consultant decides to change the focus of her business from weddings to murders.
-A Weekend in Maryville: The sleepy town of Maryville gets a wake up call during the annual Apple Harvest Festival._

My other short story offering is Rat Bastards & Teapots (and I just love the title!) 
http://www.amazon.com/Rat-Bastards-and-Teapots-ebook/dp/B0095NK9/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357395129&sr=1-3


----------



## Radar

*The Pickle Jar by Lawrence Cada*

This story brings the reader to a new plateau of the Authors life which forced his friends into unique circumstances that helped solve a dilemma.
http://amzn.to/VYyRZg


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Two ~85K-word collections of shorts (7 and 8 stories, respectively, ranging from 6K-20K words each):

 includes the following single titles:
       

 includes the following single titles:
    

and the two-story package:


These are works of speculative fiction, ranging from sci-fi to paranormal to horror


----------



## KNParker

Hello. I've just published my first short story. I'd appreciate any response or review, good or bad. Thank you!

The death of DEATH

Death guides, those who ferry the freshly dead to the other side, often remember their own demise, and usually have a very interesting story behind it all. But there's one problem for one particular death guide: she cannot remember a thing about details behind her own death, and thus has no tale of her own. One fateful night on a new job, she meets a young girl that may change her death forever.

Amazon.com: The death of DEATH


----------



## Tommy Cada

Vampires Evolved: New Beginning
http://amzn.to/W0QhVL

A German Vampire scientist named Viktoria is developing a serum that could change everything for Vampires. She is the pivotal key to the

end of World War II. She must find her way while battling for love, and for her beliefs. The decision she must make could mean the end

of the humans reign, but no matter what it will be a New beginning for the world of Vampires.


----------



## Steverino

Here is my science fiction collection, _Turing's Revenge and Other Stories_:

​
And you might check the work of the master of the form, my mentor Bruce Holland Rogers:
http://shortshortshort.com/


----------



## T.P. Grish

Yup, great idea for a thread:

My first short is Betrayal: Opheria Tales 1, a fantasy noir: http://www.amazon.com/Betrayal-Opheria-Tales-1-ebook/dp/B00AZNONR8/

And the second is Maldives Malady: A Tropical Adventure, a humorous, dramatic short story: http://www.amazon.com/Maldives-Malady-Tropical-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00A96KUQE


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Waster's Tale II


----------



## KNParker

Here are some reviews and a new description.

"I found this story to be a refreshing change in its uniqueness. Very well thought-out.

In fact, the story has an essence of Tim Burton-esque, in the terms of creating beauty from tragedy, that sets the tone from the onset and is one of my favorite aspects. The whimsy and tragedy combined were carefully written with a beautiful plot that succeeds in building a sort of suspense throughout the story. The characters were well written, thoughtful and eccentric, in a successful attempt to draw me into the characters emotion!

This is one of the writer's first efforts and, all in all, is an admirable effort and was well worth the read. I would highly recommend this being adapted into a short film and would be the first in line to view it!"

"Very touching story about a topic that most of us don't like to think about. The imagery was beautiful. It was if I was "reading" a movie, if that makes sense. This story is highly recommended!"

Death guides usually have rather normal names like John, Mary, Harry, and Jessica. And even ones not quite so normal, like Bartholomew or Ambrosia. They also have the most interesting tales behind their deaths. But one particular death guide has a few problems: she cannot remember her name or the details of her demise, and thus has no story of her own. One fateful night, she meets a young girl that may change her death forever.

Inspired by and in the style of Children's tales of old, The Death of Death is a tragic, yet sweet little tale about loss and acceptance.

Suitable for ages 12 and up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a short story, the second title in the Twelve Months of Romance series. 99 cents

It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find a way to save her marriage.


----------



## Carry Lada

FREE FOR A LIMITED TIME:



Welcome to the lowbrow short story revolution.

Carry Lada's Curious Jim: (Short Fiction: approximately 2500 words)

Warning: This is intended for a mature audience. This story contains many slang words that may offend delicate ears.

Immerse your imagination into this silly story that will tickle your funny bone.

Quick, yummy, and probably not too good for you.

An amateur mad scientist, an experiment, a curious brother, an enlarged appendage, and a very angry mother.

What does this all mean?

Grab some nacho chips and relax. There is some cheesey fun waiting inside.

Less than the price of a bacon double cheeseburger and just as yummy. Also zero calories.

Four out of five pretentious people roll their eyes at my story.

A quick fix. The fast food equivalent of storytelling. (No MSG Added)

Lowbrow loveliness at its finest.

Enjoy this enlargement curiosity. <3

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/270282


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Short and sweet for $0.99!



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find a way to save her marriage.


----------



## Fahid

Here is my collection of short stories, or rather a serial about a fictional biography of a Prime Minister that mostly involves his early life. Largely Drama, Romance, it's not all politics and is released on a weekly basis.

#1: Downfall - 99c

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B02VNTO

#2: Sex & Goths - 99c

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B2QYBTM

#3: The Drama King - 99c (will be Free on the 28th!)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B6DOFYM


----------



## bnapier

Hot off the press!

My suspense/horror story "Taking Quinn Home" is now available for just $1.00

Description:
Four men leave the local bar on a snowy night, cautiously driving an old truck down rural back roads to get home. Although the snow and ice are unforgiving, the weather conditions aren't to blame when they find themselves stranded in the woods.

And it is certainly not the freezing weather that is to blame for the terror and bloodshed that will occur before the sun rises.

There are wolves howling in the distance and the truck won't move...but these are the least of their problems.










http://www.amazon.com/Taking-Quinn-Home-ebook/dp/B00B74BK34/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359403714&sr=8-1&keywords=taking+quinn+home


----------



## Daffyd

The novelette "The Gift Machine" is available for 99 cents

I personally prefer novelettes over short stories since I tend to have write over the loose but accepted word count limit lol  And I enjoy the extra room and tend to feel "cramped" when writing short stories.  I have a few more ideas for individual books and have a series with the intent of targetting preteens, teens and young adults.  Also currently working on a martial arts book solely based on strategy and tactics.


----------



## Randy M.

My mystery/thriller short story, Red Moon, is now available on Amazon for 99 cents.


----------



## Mark Philipson

Invasion of the Bookie Sniffer-a science fiction short about of fragment of cosmic dust that behaves badly at the New York Public Library. $0.99 because I can't make the price any lower than that.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

For St. Patrick's Day, set in Eire at 1600 BCE. Free today March 17.

Connery The Great, a short story



#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
#69 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historica


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

#102 #free in #kindle #3 in #Romance > Short Stories? #NoPantiesFridays! http://www.amazon.com/Panties-Fridays-SERIES-SET-ebook/dp/B00BR6RBTY/ref=zg_bs_6190486011_f_5 GET IT now, ladies! ♥


----------



## MrRickD

You like short stories, so what about horror? If so might I suggest this..It's free today!!

A man ridiculed daily contemplates his life while making one last meal for him and his wife.

A Horror/Thriller short story by first time author, J.R. Anderson.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BOKT1MS


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

"The Old Rose Garden" ~ The third story from "Secrets and Seduction", a Victorian Romance and Erotic short story collection. Vol. III.

_Enjoy your reading! / Lady T. L. Jennings_


_
"There is an old rose garden across the fields behind Halifax manor in Yorkshire where no one ever comes. 
Abandoned for years, moss and climbing ivy vines have long ago claimed the wooden pergolas and overgrown the white marble statues 
around the forgotten pond in the middle of the garden.
No one ever comes there except Georgina; a young woman who everyone thinks is a little bit peculiar ever since that strange accident.

But when her brother hires a couple of workers and a new gardener from the village to help clear up the gardens around the estate, everything will change..."_

The Old Rose Garden ~ The third story from "Secrets and Seduction", a Victorian Romance and Erotic short story collection. Vol. III.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Mystery, Adventure, Ninjas!

A fun novelette for 0.99!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Read the 12-page romance that's #2 on Amazon UK's short fiction list...and it's FREE!!

What happens when the handsome, charming, wealthy (of course...aren't all romance heroes all of these things?) best man is in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry?

Lust and Honor: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Sex and a Piece of Cake <3

http://amazon.com/dp/B00BVVY36E/


(Approximately 3,100 words)

Warning: This story contains sexually explicit content which is intended for readers over the age of 18.

Emily was making a cake to prepare for her friend Sally's birthday party. When suddenly, her friend's hot

looking brother arrived early. He's had a crush on Emily since he was young. Does she finish the cake in time

for the party with all of the added heat in the kitchen?


----------



## jasonzc

Six Stories Short & Sweet (http://www.amazon.com/Six-Stories-Short-Sweet-ebook/dp/B006ZCC0PU) and Six More Short Stories (http://www.amazon.com/More-Short-Stories-Sweet-ebook/dp/B00AC6RSQQ) are $.99. The first volume has been well-received, so far. I'll email copies to anyone who asks.

Also available in audiobook and paperback format.


----------



## Shane Ward

I've got a load of sci-fi short stories. through kindle, they are all listed on www.shaneward.net or click on the links on my signature.

Shane


----------



## ahmshah786

*A new short story (#3) from my historical fiction short story series: The Purana Qila Stories (24,000 words).

Safiyah's husband has taken a second wife and started a new life in Lahore. Safiyah must return to India alone and raise her daughters, Henna and Laila. She tries to safeguard them from the disappointments of love by driving them towards ambitious heights in their studies, while she toils as a servant at Purana Qila. She is surprised by the offer of a second chance of happiness with a faithful admirer, but she is a mother first and has a difficult decision to make. She must weigh her happiness against the future of her daughters, who, despite her efforts, have also been vulnerable to the unspoken longings of the heart. *

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BUBB7Q4​
​


----------



## Elk1

I've just started a limited-time bargain promotion for 'Things Lost and Other Short Stories' (http://www.amazon.com/Things-other-short-stories-ebook/dp/B008FA3AC2/) - six varied and original stories for the price of one. Don't miss out!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

17 stories for the price of one. Only 99c.

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.

These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.

1. A 'Tail' of Woe.
Frank planned a quiet afternoon of model aeroplane building. But unfortunately he failed to take his father-in-law into account.
2. Proof of the Pudding.
The residents of Ladysmith were eager to escape before the town was besieged. Albert Swinbourne, however, had other plans.
3. The Tryst
He tried nibbling her ear. He wasn't sure whether he should be licking, nibbling, or kissing it. Even after re-watching a movie he still hadn't been able to make out the exact technique.
4. One Little Pig Stayed at Home.
When the young troopie was offered room and board in exchange for some light work, he thought his luck had changed.
5. The Secret.
Jenny wasn't expecting to meet an old school friend, especially one who would revive memories best forgotten.
6. Flypast.
As the Spitfire soared into the air Bill wanted to impress his grandson, but would the old man's nerves hold out?
7. A Matter of Convenience
Family holidays were not the happy events they had once been, especially now that Walter's bladder had become a liability.
8. The Letter.
The two buddies were living and working together out in the sticks, and they were beginning to set each other's teeth on edge. Then one of them made a very weird suggestion&#8230;
9. Night Noises.
Strange, the fascination and peculiar power of a man's imagination; the terrors the silent darkness can hold. And who knows the tormented imaginings of those who have been led down the deep dark path of insanity...?
10. Reluctant Reunion
Pauline's old school-friend, a slim, glamorous divorcee - who just happened to be an old flame of Pauline's husband - was coming home to Liverpool to visit. Pauline wasn't looking forward to it one bit.
11. Poste Haste.
Frank heaved a sigh of relief when his wife's relatives went home. Little did he know his troubles were just beginning.
12. The Waiting Chalice
The she-fox had been biding her time. Finally the wait was over.
13. Grandfather's Dream
Sipho set out to fulfil his Grandfather's dream, and in doing so learnt the power of imagination. 
14. Light's Out
Tom enjoyed his job, even if it was a bit boring and predictable. He liked the routine, and today was going to be just another ordinary day... 
15. Family Ties
Mavis had been so sure of where her heart lay, but now 'home' had a new definition.
TWO BONUS READ-ALOUD STORIES FOR CHILDREN
16. The Worried Little Christmas Tree
The little plastic Christmas tree thought no one wanted him, until he found an unexpected home.
17. Waldo and the Leather Thing
Waldo didn't want to wear anything round his neck, but he soon found the importance of wearing a collar.

I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside) http://amzn.to/13pqw6C


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta

I'm starting a series of "Twilight Zone-ish" shorts. The series is called _*Twisted Tales From The Files Of The Second Chance Limousine Service*_.
Two of the shorts are currently available on Kindle for 99¢ each. A third one is nearly finished while the fourth one is brewing in the dark recesses of my twisted brain.









*ATONEMENT*
http://amzn.com/B00AZISY14
*Charlie Harper
 Had a wife.
 He hired a killer 
To take her life. 
Remorseful now 
And all alone 
To save his soul
 He must atone. 
To his surprise 
In a drunken trance 
He's about to get 
A Second Chance. 
Will he succeed? 
Or will he fail? 
You'll have to read 
This twisted tale.*









*A BITE OUT OF TIME*
_*A screaming hot trailer!*_
http://amzn.com/B002OHD2CK


----------



## lindakovicskow

My memoir, _French Illusions_, highlights my fascinating, real-life story as a twenty-one-year-old American au pair in the Loire Valley in 1979. Readers will be able to experience this beautiful part of the world through my eyes, even if they are unable to travel and see it for themselves.

Twenty-nine four and five star reviews on Amazon where it reached #1 on the Kindle Best Seller list in French Travel for 4 days in a row.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (SERIES COLLECTION 1) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTRSGLSoJP0&sns=tw

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B00869XKD6/ref=tmm_kin_title_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1364261446&sr=1-5


----------



## Sharon Cummin

My adult romance story "Sex and a Proposal" new on amazon. Check it out!
http://www.amazon.com/Proposal-Erotic-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B00C6QULS2


----------



## Nova_Implosion

My new short story, Book of Suburbia, is free today. It's only about 3,500 words, so it's a quick read. Check it out!

http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Suburbia-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366076276&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols%2C+book+of+suburbia


----------



## RedDust

The Lost Party (Red Dust) (US STORE)

The Lost Party (Red Dust) (UK STORE)

The Lost Party is the first story in the Red Dust series, perfect for an hour lunch break. For fans of westerns, horror and fantasy check it out!


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta

Who was '*1st Avenue Annie*'? The following snippet of conversation from this 3rd story in the series will give you a hint. In this scene a blogger, Dave Hall, is interviewing John, a young musician who penned a song about Annie.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hall jotted down some more notes. "Ever talk with her? You know. Get her story?"

"A little, yeah. I know she wanted to be an actress."

"Oh, that's good," Hall said with a grin. He made another note and muttered to himself. "Aspiring young actress ends up a worn out old hooker. Yeah, that's good."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Of course things are never quite that simple. This is, after all, another _*Twisted Tale from the files of the Second Chance Limousine Service*_. As one pre-publication reviewer (J. Monson) said: *"The intriguing aspect of these stories is that most of us, at some time or another, wish we could have a second chance to change some situation in our life. It's the unintended consequences of these second chance scenarios that make the series so intriguing and so ultimately compelling."*

In this twisted tale, the Second Chance Limousine pulls up at a critical moment in Annie's life and nothing will ever be the same again, for better or for worse -- not for Annie or for those around her.​
*Wanna take a ride?*
*http://amzn.com/B00CCC2MHI*


----------



## BRONZEAGE

_*Connery The Great*_, short story set at 1600 BCE, with Author's Note

Based on one of western Europe's oldest myths, _*Togail Bruidhne da Derg*_


----------



## geoffnolan

*A Timely Letter to Santa Claus.*
http://www.amazon.com/Timely-Letter-Santa-Claus-ebook/dp/B00AQSSHN8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_2








A little girl writes a sincere letter to Santa Claus and reveals her poignant story. A Timely Letter to Santa Claus is a beautifully crafted short story that pulls on the heartstrings of every parent.

Please note that this story is not suitable for children.


----------



## rjspears

I just released my first collection of Flash Crime Stories -- Flash Flash, Bang Bang

http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Bang-ebook/dp/B00CB8H3V8/ref=la_B00APKD4BC_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1366481659&sr=1-4










Flash Flash, Bang Bang is a collection of seven flash crime stories by award winning writer, R.J. Spears. Five of the seven stories have already been published some of the web's best crime story websites while the two the stories are original pieces.

Belly or the Head - A low life welcher finds out that his luck as run out
A Way Out - A man at the end of his rope finds a a way to provide for his family by any means necessary
The Waiting Game - An elderly man on the edge of sanity wants revenge in the worst way
Hate the Sinner - A young man who can't resist the urges he hates
What You Don't Know - A loan shark enforcer gets in over his head when he tries the his hard sell on the wrong man
Or What - A cops finds an ugly way to climb the ladder
Trophies - A man who loves hunting season and gets an unique trophy each time he hunts

The previously published stories have appeared on such premiere crime flash story sites as:
Shotgun Honey
Out of the Gutter
Near to the Knuckle


----------



## Nova_Implosion

My new short story, Emily Smiles for April, will be free for download on Amazon Kindle this weekend (4/20-4/21). It's a young adult/chick lit story, but the themes are universal. Anybody can read it. No, scratch that. Everybody should read it.

http://www.amazon.com/Emily-Smiles-for-April-ebook/dp/B00CF4K5UO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366406639&sr=8-1&keywords=emily+smiles+for+april

Here's the breakdown:

Emily receives a bouquet of violets for her sixteenth birthday. She thinks they remain in a vase on her nightstand, but they keep showing up in the most unusual places.

In a perfect world, this mysterious phenomenon would elicit a bewildered smile from Emily, but Emily doesn't doesn't smile much anymore. Then again, Emily's world is far from perfect.

If you like this story, check out my other ones too. And please feel free to leave a review.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LUST and HONOR is a romantic short that's the prologue (*FREE!*) to my romantic suspense novels, A LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS and the new A LEGACY OF REVENGE. Good way to meet the characters without spending a cent or a lot of time...12 pages.

What happens when the best man is in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry?

http://www.amazon.com/Lust-and-Honor-ebook/dp/B0087WZAIU

Also free in the UK.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WZ5IZI DOWNLOAD #FREE #KINDLE! 4-21-13 Only! ♥♥♥


----------



## edmjill

I hope my title doesn't get me in trouble here on the Boards 

My first mini-book of crime fiction is _Rat Ba*tards and Teapots_ - an amusing, quick read. Have a look: http://www.amazon.com/Rat-Bastards-and-Teapots-ebook/dp/B0095NK9/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1347451758&sr=8-5


----------



## Nova_Implosion

If you're in the mood for a free short story this weekend (4/27-4/2, come get one here:

http://www.amazon.com/Monkey-Bars-ebook/dp/B00AXOHOTS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367074007&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols

On the precipice between salvation and ruin, an unnamed man sits alone in a parked car, waiting for something to happen. Reminiscing about the good old days can only take him so far. It's up to him - and only him - to choose his fate.

As always, reviews are appreciated.

Click on the orange book below


----------



## KerryT2012

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Announcing my NEW FAB short story collection -- Maybelle's Revenge -- on KINDLE ONLY. 99c
> 
> Anyone else want to share their shorts (oooh that sounds a bit off but WTH).
> 
> And share why you like to read short stories (I do esp. when I want to read something quick but I want to know what happened by the end.)


Overweight (Weighty in Love Series) : A Romantic Comedy for 99 cents - Released Today

What does an overweight mother-of-two, an obese woman, an obese man, and a man trying to find love have in common? Weight Watchers.

Join Emily, Sean, Tamara, and Marc as they join the club and find they have more to gain than to lose in this series of Weighty in Love.

Two men and two women with more to lose in body fat and so much more to gain in Weighty in Love.

Learn more about Kerry by visiting her blog, or following on Social Media.

Blog - http://kerrytaylor74.wordpress.com
Email address - [email protected]
Facebook: KerryTaylor2012
TwitterKerryTaylor2012

On Sale US Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CJFVEX6


----------



## Sharon Cummin

My new story "Sex and a Bachelor Party" (#3 of the Erotic Romance Series) is available on amazon for $0.99
http://www.amazon.com/Bachelor-Party-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00CNVZK04

(Approximately 5,400 words)

Warning: This story contains sexually explicit content which is intended for readers over the age of 18.

Emily told Paul that she did not think they should have bachelor and bachelorette parties. Paul agreed not to have one. Does Paul fall under the peer pressure of his good friends? Or, does he stay true to his word?

Excerpt:

The club was dark and the music loud. The guys were talking and laughing, while they watched and tipped the dancers. They all had a good time. Some of them decided to get lap dances and were talking to the dancers, but Paul felt bad because he went against what he had said, and was sure when Emily found out she would be upset. She was as home with his sister watching movies, and he was in a strip club. Jason had continued drinking and was flirting with all of the dancers and waitresses. He seemed a little loud and went a bit too far.


----------



## Helen Laycock

I have two contrasting short story collections, each containing twelve tales.

For those who enjoy reading about the darker side of life, you may be interested in

 *****
Peace and Disquiet (U.S.) $1.59
Peace and Disquiet (U.K.) £1.02

If you're more of a coffee break fiction fan, maybe you'd prefer

 *****
Light Bites (U.S.) £1.59
Light Bites (U.K.) £1.02

~Have a look at the fantastic reviews on Amazon.co.uk to help you make up your mind~


----------



## Paula Cappa

Abasteron House by Paula Cappa is FREE flash fiction, soft-core horror, that was originally published at Every Day Fiction. Also narrated for podcast. Here are the links and if you like the story, please leave a comment. Would love to get some feedback.

Read short story: http://www.everydayfiction.com/abasteron-house-by-paula-cappa/ 

Podcast: http://www.everydayfiction.com/podcast-edf117-abasteron-house-by-paula-cappa-read-by-folly-blaine/

Thanks for reading! Also, May is National Short Story Month, so do celebrate shorties by reading, reviewing, commenting, blogging and tweeting about short stories.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Free Short Story - Book of Suburbia
Today (5/27), my new short story, Book of Suburbia, will be free on Amazon Kindle. Fair warning: If you have a problem with people making what may be perceived as negative comments about religion (particularly the Christian faith), please don't read this story. Otherwise, if you like good satire, please, by all means, download and read Book of Suburbia.

Here's the lowdown:


In the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in Twenty-First Century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon, when they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac. Things get uncomfortable real quick.



Just click on the link in my signature, and don't forget to leave a review!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

My new story "Romance, a Billionaire, and a Jealous Fiance" (#4 of the Romance Series) is available on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Billionaire-Jealous-Fiance-ebook/dp/B00DPDI4FC


----------



## Francis Bennett

[size=11pt]I have a collection of *8 Short Stories*....all with *very different themes*......called *QUIT SCHOOL! * 
Available on AMAZON....$2.99

QUIT SCHOOL! QUIT SCHOOL! Eight Humorous Short Stories

All of the stories are available *individually for 99 cents each:*

 *BASEBALL* BASEBALL A Short Story of Redemption (QUIT SCHOOL! Collection)
*CROOKED ASS ANNIE & the Mystery of the Missing Children* CROOKED ASS ANNIE AND THE MYSTERY OF THE MISSING CHILDREN: A Short Humorous Mystery
*O'Grady's Wake* O'GRADY'S WAKE: A Short Story
*Death at the Track* DEATH AT THE TRACK A Short Mystery (QUIT SCHOOL! collection)
*Hillbilly Hunting* Hillbilly Hunting A Short Humorous Mystery ( QUIT SCHOOL! collection)
 *She Loves Me/ She Loves Me Not* SHE LOVES ME / SHE LOVES ME NOT A Short Love Story (QUIT SCHOOL! collection)
*A Blind Man's Sight*THE BLIND MAN'S SIGHT A Short Mystery (QUIT SCHOOL! collection)
*Innocence Ends* INNOCENCE ENDS: A Very Short Story (from the QUIT SCHOOL! collection)


----------



## BRONZEAGE

*Connery The Great, a short story*

His reign brought gladness and prosperity the likes of which were never seen again in Eire.

Why did they kill Connery?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the February-themed installment of the _Twelve Months of Romance_ series. A short story for 99 cents.



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find the strength to save her marriage.


----------



## jdrew

This is another interesting thread that I hadn't noticed before.  Next time I'm looking for a short to read, I'll have to come back here.  Plus, I should have a collection of short stories available before the end of July. How many of you have your shorts or collections available as print versions?
Thanks.


----------



## RedDust

Feud (Short Story, 9017 words) Red Dust Series Part 2 

America 1853, seven years since the disappearance of the lost party, the undead have emerged from the wilderness crossing the Great Plains to assault the civilised world. Communication has broken down and settlements now stand alone as the Rising Plague spreads across the eastern border. 

In the town of Little Rock inhabitants of the New World thrive to create normality in the midst of chaos. With the arrival of a mysterious rider named Griffin, the true dangers of the town become clear. The illusion of civilisation quickly dissolves as Griffin’s appearance sparks the violent conclusion of a deep-rooted vendetta.


Links below to Amazon


----------



## RolandDrake

*Merkle's Redemption: A Baseball Story by Roland Drake.*

_(Available now on Amazon for 99 cents)_



On September 23rd, 1908, Fred Merkle committed the most famous error in the history of baseball. What would happen if he had the opportunity to go back in time and fix his mistake?


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Book of Suburbia is free this weekend (7/27-7/2.










Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon, when they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac. Things get uncomfortable real quick.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Suburbia-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1374895009&sr=8-3&keywords=jay+nicholsIn the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in Twenty-First Century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

While you're downloading this story, check out my others ones too. Some are free, others are 99 cents. You can spare 99 cents. Now click on the links below and get your read on!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

_*Diego Navarro is handsome, wealthy and charming. He's also in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry.*_

LUST AND HONOR is a 12-page short. It's also *FREE!*

http://www.amazon.com/Lust-and-Honor-ebook/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Gabriel Morcan

Hi guys,

I've also recently published a collection of very short stories. They are mainly fantasy stories about people that react in strange ways, struggling with loneliness.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DZ138I2


----------



## EGranfors

I have some of my flash fiction on authorsden.com  You can read by finding my name (Eileen Granfors). My husband has stuff up too, mostly whimsical poetry.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

My Short collection of Shorts is free on Amazon.com Over the last five or six years most have already appeared in various mags and anthologies. A couple are new tales unpublished elsewhere. Interesting bit of story trivia here. I submitted my story PERPETUAL PUPIL to various markets that ultimately rejected the tale because 'A high school left abandoned and boarded up whilst all of the desks, books, equipment and personal files left inside is just too unbelievable.' Yet it was the only truth in the whole story. It was my old school. Another example that truth can be stranger than fiction.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&field-author=Stephen%20Melling&search-alias=digital-text&sort=relevancerank


----------



## isaacsweeney

A college student faces a supernatural battle on a bridge. A man sees the dark side of humanity after his car breaks down. A writer obsesses over a fictional woman, sometimes forgetting about real life. A strange cat reveals much about a young couple. An elderly man experiences new loves and losses ...

... watch these characters evolve!

9 stories ... about 15,000 words.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## jdrew

Do any of you have your short stories available as paperbacks? If so, what print house did you use?

And I finally got my own set of shorts published as an e-book. No print version.

Ten More is a collection of three short stories of the supernatural. 
The first, Ten More, is a sailing story and reminds us to be careful what we wish for. 
The second, Afternoon Sail is another sailing story. The age old sail versus power only with a supernatural twist. 
Finally, First Hunt tells the tale of hunter and hunted, only who is who?

Links to it for Kindle are below. Links for Apple, B&N are at my website.
Amazon USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O

Amazon UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

*'Themba Chivuli's Goats'* - There is more to African Law than can be found in stuffy law books 
*http://authl.it/B00E20VEJ0*

*'The Marathon Runner'* - Bosman-esque funny story mocking South African predudice
*http://authl.it/B00E2WX522*

*'Bullying'* - A humorous short story about military training
*http://authl.it/B00E256JJA*

*'His Grandpa's Garden'* - How did Jannie Jaacobs (from Johannesburg) get the Capetown police to dig his Grandpa's garden?


----------



## edmjill

FREE today on Kindle! RAT BASTARDS & TEAPOTS - a mini-book of crime shorts.

http://www.amazon.com/Rat-Bastards-and-Teapots-ebook/dp/B0095NK9/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1347451758&sr=8-5

"The Locket" tells the story of a wedding, an omen, and voices from the other side... A picture really does say a thousand words.

"The Eraser" is the story of a man who wants to disappear and start all over. But he erases much more than just his own life...

Plus three amusing poems about crime and mysteries!


----------



## jdrew

Edward M. Grant said:


> I have all my longer shorts available through Createspace, but you can't really get the price much below $5 regardless of length. I did it mostly to get copies for my book shelf.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1927549027
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1927549035
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1927549043
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1927549019
> 
> Since I'm now creating the e-book automatically from the Createspace file, I'll be doing Createspace versions of most shorts in future.


Edward, thanks for the info. Can you expand on why you are doing a Createspace version first and then creating the e-book from it? And I'm curious about the $5 limit as I recently bought a collection of shorts for $4. Not printed by Createspace though.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Katherine Roberts

**** FREE MONDAY 26th AUGUST - FRIDAY 30th AUGUST 2013 ****

I have just published one of my fantasy short stories as a dual language edition, with English and Spanish texts in the same short ebook:










http://www.amazon.com/Singer-Muerte-Spanish-Edition-ebook/dp/B00EECLI9M

http://www.amazon.es/Singer-Muerte-Spanish-Edition-ebook/dp/B00EECLI9M


The translator Ana Posada and I hope this might be of use to language students (either English speakers learning Spanish, or Spanish speakers learning English). This story is suitable for younger readers aged about 11+ as well as adults.


----------



## KaryE

Here's one of mine, a high fantasy adventure with just a touch of sweet romance.

*Her father sent her. An assassin stalks her. One man guards her.
*
Raimurri didn't want to go to Djefre to study the healer's art. She didn't want to spend weeks traveling by caravan. And she certainly didn't want a young knight with shocking red hair looking after her as though she were a child.

The journey holds far more dangers than Raimurri could have imagined, and the flame-haired knight may be her only chance for survival. Before the journey's end, she'll have to save his life in order to save her own.

*Length*: 7,200 words, a short story
*Genre*: fantasy, action & adventure, plus a hint of sweet fantasy romance
*Market*: written for adults but YA-friendly (no sex, mild fantasy profanity, fantasy violence)


----------



## edmjill

Today on Kindle you can download a free copy of *BLACKGUARDS AND BLACK SHEEP* - a mini book of amusing crime fiction shorts.

http://www.amazon.com/Blackguards-Black-Sheep-ebook/dp/B00AWTYZWS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357343398&sr=1-1

Three short stories about crimes and wrongdoings.

Devilish Behaviour: Sibling rivalry takes on a new meaning when the kids are the spawn of Satan.

Dressed to Kill: A Bridal Consultant decides to change the focus of her business from weddings to murders.

A Weekend in Maryville: The sleepy town of Maryville gets a wake up call during the annual Apple Harvest Festival.


----------



## J_T

Shakespearean sonnets with a Halloween twist! Includes 15 spooky poems that will get you in the autumn mood!

Only 99 cents - or free for Amazon reviewers! (send me a message for a free copy sent directly to your kindle)



Also check out the YouTube promo videos:
*WARNING: includes some adult language*


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LUST AND HONOR*, a free 12-page romance

Diego Navarro is handsome, wealthy and charming. He's also in love -- or it is lust? -- with the woman who is about to marry his best friend.

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## CoraBuhlert

There's a short fiction thread in the Book Bazaar?  I should really come here more often.

Anyway, I just released a 13400 word post-apocalyptic tale called *The Hybrids*.

Gordon Havers thought that he was the last man on Earth - after a virus killed off everybody else. So he lived on much as he had before the pandemic that wiped out humanity, eeking out a living as a trapper in the Canadian Rockies.
But one day, there is a knock on the door of Gordon's log cabin. And when he opens the door, he finds an attractive young woman on his doorstep to his infinite surprise. So perhaps Gordon isn't the last living human being after all? And maybe there is still a future for the human race.
There's only one problem. Joanna Creed isn't human&#8230;



I also have a bunch of other short stories and novelettes (34 altogether). You can see some of them in my sig.


----------



## jdrew

_*Ten More*_, a collection of three short stories, remains at $0.99 for Kindle, Nook, Apple. The cover in the signature is a live link to the Kindle edition. The other editions can be found at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## Tony Richards

When Debra Chase inherits a small house in the rural heart of Devon from an aunt she never knew, she wonders why. But when she moves into The Rose Cottage and begins living a serene new life there, she begins to find out things she never understood before. It turns out that her great-aunt was an artist too, just like herself, and has left sketches scattered all throughout the warm, comfortable rooms.
And -- since Aunt June was a touch clairvoyant too -- might those sketches now be guiding Debra towards a wonderful, bright future?

$0.99


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Melisse

I have a new sci-fi romance short, *Harvest Moons*, for .99. This is a space western/space settlers romance with a paranormal element, horse shifters. What can I say--it sounded like fun! Also, this starts a new series.

http://www.amazon.com/Harvest-Moons-Space-Frontier-ebook/dp/B00F7S9T5C


----------



## nico

We've got lots of shorter stuff to offer readers who have only a little time to spend reading.

For fantasy fans, check out Jocelyn's fairy tale short story collections. They're retellings in the tradition of Grimm's with some darker elements. NOT your Disney happy endings.

THE WAY THROUGH THE WOODS: Four Fairy Tales by Jocelyn Koehler @ 99¢
END TO END: Four More Fairy Tales by Jocelyn Koehler @ $2.99

And for historical romance fans, we have a trio of novellas. All of them are sweet/clean Regency romances.

A WINTER'S KNIGHT by Elizabeth Cole @ 99¢ (or FREE on iTunes & Kobo)
LOVE IS BLIND by Elizabeth Cole @ 99¢
LADY IN PEARLS by Elizabeth Cole @ $2.99


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Three new ones this summer.

 "Velveteen" is horror from the world of GAMELAND. 
 "Recode: T.G.C.A." is metaphysical/miltary thriller. 
 "The Green Gyre" is a sci-fi/dark satire alien invasion parable.


----------



## wilsonharp

New Kindle Worlds Short Story up!

The Law Man










On the day of the event, mankind was virtually wiped out. Humanity as we knew it ceased to exist. Only those who had prepared for the day had a chance at survival.

Beneath the shadows of the ruined city of Atlanta, those inside the silo believed they were all alone. They thought they were all that was left of their race. They thought they were the only survivors.

*They were wrong.*

Others had prepared. Others had survived. Others were a threat to the Legacy. This is a story of the others.


----------



## Harmoney_Kole

Introducing The Kandy'd Kollection series: erotic shorts, giving you a second glimpse through the door into London's hot and steamy bedrooms and a tasty, wet, zesty slice of sex in and around the dazzling city at night.

Warning: Graphic details of interracial and lesbian sex

Series One:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Kandyd-Kollection-Series-ebook/dp/B00E25ZOMS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1380034487&sr=1-1&keywords=the+kandy%27d+kollection

Series Two
http://www.amazon.com/The-Kandyd-Kollection-2-ebook/dp/B00FB2HP6O/ref=la_B00E3H1X48_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380034549&sr=1-3


----------



## jdrew

Ten More, a collection of three shorts is now available at the Apple store. The link for it is
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594
To get it at Amazon for Kindle the cover below is a link.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Kelsye

Smart Girl, Dumb Love is free today to celebrate the publication of the second book in The Breakup Girl Series. Short stories with literary leanings.

*Get it here:  [URL=http://ow]http://ow.ly/phdph[/url]*


----------



## willswardstrom

I've got two.

FREE Today (9/27) is ANT APOCALYPSE. It is about16,000 words. 
Rick and his wife, Jennifer have just moved to a house in Kentucky.The only problem is -- the previous occupants never left.

Ants.

Regular, everyday ants are one thing. But what do you do when they develop a taste for flesh? How do you kill ants that are already dead?

Ant Apocalypse is a short story about one man's struggle with the bane of the Midwest -- ants. 


I also have one for 99 cents, called Perfect Game.


----------



## clgordon

I have two dark sci-fi titles for your consideration:



Steven has some serious trust issues and has done some serious drinking at the bar. Emily, his girlfriend, has unknown whereabouts and won't respond to any of Steven's alcohol-fueled and accusatory texts. George Packard, an ex-government engineer and fellow bar patron, claims to have the solution: a machine that promises to link the couple in a permanent, unconventional way.

Steven isn't sure that Emily will agree to his selfish designs. Though, if they truly are soul mates, Steven's sure he's allowed to take some liberties ...



Want to be happier? More social? Give your mind a makeover!

The contestants on Radical Makeover: Attitude Adjustment have. Each has received a customized neurological adjustment for free-Howard banished the blues and Sandra axed that pesky anxiety. Sure, there might be a few teeny, insignificant side effects that are apparent during the live reveal, but the show must go on ...


----------



## RMHuffman

Here are four short vampire stories, first four in a series of at least six. Check 'em out if you like dark humor, urban fantasy, or old-school vamps.


----------



## geoffnolan

Free today:

http://www.amazon.com/Timely-Letter-Santa-Claus-ebook/dp/B00AQSSHN8/

Sad little story..


----------



## smwhite

Here's my collection of Fantasy short stories. Some are long, others are fairly short. Plus, it's free.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## BRONZEAGE

October 27 only, free Short story via Kindle,

*Connery The Great*

set in ancient Eire, 1600 BCE .

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Irish
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Historical Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## smwhite

A Dark Fantasy Short. If you can handle a little inappropriate language and dark themes, try this short. It comes in at around 10,000 words and is priced at $.99.


----------



## jdrew

_*Ten More*_ remains at 0.99 - three shorts that are very Halloween-ish!
Happy Halloween to all.

Links are here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FCP19O USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O for UK
Apple iTunes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id673695817
for Barnes & Noble - Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ten-more-james-brumbaugh/1116049980?ean=2940148434023&itm=1&usri=2940148434023
Kobo
http://store.kobobooks.com/Search/Query?query=1230000151101&fcmedia=Book


----------



## Charles Harvey

*Short stories are just mini novels. My collection of shorts is Odd Voices in Love*










*http://www.amazon.com/Odd-Voices-In-Love-ebook/dp/B00EKS4J14*

*Other short stories can be bought as singles for 99cents*

Red Underwear
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005L93QRY
Minister Q
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G7P0NFO
Cheeseburger
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MT7X4A
Christmas in the Bottoms
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MT7X4A​


----------



## Chris Momb

*A starship comes. The first in 500 years. The first since the Fall of Man. *

*An enemy comes to conquer the refuge world of Nuevo and to subjugate all of humanity. *

A mystical order of warrior priestesses has prepared for this day for five hundred years. The Order of Calista has studied the arcane powers of the Void, the cosmic and subatomic forces. They have trained in the combat forms of the ancient Agema, elite shock troops and praetorian guard of the Emperor of Man. Yet now they hesitate.

Malaran, a young acolyte in the Order, yearns to stand against the invader, but ancient secrets and hidden agendas threaten to engulf her. She must balance her own ambitions with her duty to her royal family, to the Order of Calista, and to all of humanity. All of her training, all of her mystical powers, may not be enough to prevent another catastrophe to fall once again upon mankind.

Length - about 40 pages (novelette/novella) 
Genre - Science Fiction, Space Opera/Fantasy, Action & Adventure

*Malaran - $0.99*


----------



## Gone To Croatan

_The One That Got Away_ is free until Sunday evening, and $1.99 after that.










_"You remember last summer, I told you about Frank's time machine?"_

Uncle Jim had a talent for tall tales over a pint of real ale, but this one was a whopper. Not content with finding his way a hundred years into the future, he just had to set out on the fishing trip of a lifetime.

In a space suit. On Europa.

A 4,000 word science fiction short story.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GAPJX2U


----------



## MadelineMS

I'm happy to announce my first ebook collection of 17 stories, containing both new and previously published work. It includes "Hungry," winner of the Writer Advice 6th Flash Prose Contest and "A Quarter for Your Thoughts," winner in the Published Flash Fiction category of the Florida Writers Association's Royal Palm Literary Awards, 2008.

​
The stories in this flash fiction collection are like day trips - brief, illuminating journeys - across the landscape of the human condition.

_An old woman, with the help of a neighbor and a terrified dog, challenges a young punk disturbing the peace.

A middle-aged woman confronts a former lover as he holds her at gunpoint.

A boy learns the meaning of true friendship as a baseball game takes a terrifying turn.

A runaway searches for her own face among a wall of Missing posters. _

Some of the characters find the strength to move forward while others struggle to just move on. Old. Young. Grieving. Lost. Alone. Smart. Funny. Tough. They are us.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just published a new short story called _Demolition_.









The stately mansion stood tall for one hundred years. But after the death of its last owner, the old house has been neglected and forgotten, its garden overgrown by rose bushes.
When three children stumble upon the old house, it gains a new lease on life, doubling for Sleeping Beauty's castle in the children's imagination. But unbeknownst to the children, the old house is under threat, for real estate developers have no use for enchanted fairy tale castles&#8230;


----------



## Nova_Implosion

At the biggest football game of the season, college students Gareth Miller, Tyson, and the hilarious Victor DeNunzio decide to play a prank on the packed stadium. When Gareth calls an audible, their plan disintegrates--or, depending how you look at it, transforms into something even more epic.

And it's free! (January 13-15, that is). Uprising is about 3700 words, so it'll probably take less that thirty minutes to read. Fair warning: there is some strong language in this one. And please let me know what you think in the form of a review. Thanks!

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Uprising-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00HTIKIOY/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389643506&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols%2C+uprising

Or you can click on the cover in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

*Love reading short stories? I love writing them, and have been selling them for years. But now I'm writing them for Kindle too. Here are some of my individual shorts:*

   

*And these are some of my collections:*


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Find out why *LUST and HONOR *has been in the top 20 on Amazon's *FREE s*hort fiction list for one year!!!
Warning: it's really short (12 pages).



Diego Navarro is rich, handsome and charming. He's also in love -- or is it lust? -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry.

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU

Also available on Barnes&Noble and Apple


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

_I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)_ is a whole collection of short stories in different genres and written in different styles.

17 short stories for only 99c. 

There's gotta be one that suits.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

The Thrillseekers: Cadets of Gauntlet is a fantasy series of shorts between 10,000-15,000 words each. I just revealed the cover for #3 at my website, www.authornicholasandrews.com, but the first two are available now.








#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words) (FREE!)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.








#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words) ($.99)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## jdrew

Just released, _*Girls Gone Great *_is a collection of 7 fairy tale like shorts for and about girls age 3 to 10. Everyone of them is a hero in one way or another. Each unique story shows a different character that can be found in girls everywhere. If you have daughters or granddaughters, you'll find something here to enjoy.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

My super-short story Monkey Bars is free today and tomorrow. You'll like it.

http://www.amazon.com/Monkey-Bars-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00AXOHOTS/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390795336&sr=8-2&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## MYSTERY LOVER

The MAFIA FUNERAL and Other Short Stories contains many award-winning stories of multiple genres. ONLY 99 CENTS from February 16-22 instead of $2.99. Great for when you have time on your hands and want to finish the whole story. http://amzn.to/zM93yr


----------



## EllieP

Tom found a new job, but can he find love? 
Working in a surf coast hotel seems like the remedy for his previous unhappiness, but as Valentine's Day approaches, Tom realizes he's lonely, and looks around for someone to love.
Hot new release short on kindle, http://a-fwd.com/asin-com=B00IFG1FVY
'Candy Hearts' .99cents

'The Flower Box', erotic romance short , [URL=http://a-fwd]http://a-fwd.com/asin-com=B00IA7OUWO[/url]

'A Little Mysterious', paranormal romance short http://a-fwd.com/asin-com=B00GXAMHZC

Shifter menage romance 'Swoop on Love' short http://a-fwd.com/asin-com=B00GBPT1CG and 'Night of the Horse' short http://a-fwd.com/asin-com=B00FYIYH9S

Fantasy romance short, 'Forever Blue', http://a-fwd.com/asin-com=B00HFFKEKY


----------



## Whirlochre Kindling On Up

Three here from me, one free (till close of play Feb 16th):

*Scifi/Fantasy:*

*
Broken Vacuum Cleaner & MacKillop Series 2 Episode IV: Yuckahula*

Don't be fooled. This is the 1st in the series. 5000 words says you can be done in 15 minutes.

Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0082MY54K
Amazon US - http://amzn.com/B0082MY54K

*Broken Vacuum Cleaner & MacKillop Series 2 Episode V: The Ecdysisium*

Features _lizards_.

Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0082N3JXM
Amazon US - http://amzn.com/dp/B0082N3JXM

*Horror*

*Bank of the Dead*

This one is FREE for today. I reads a sample here on my blog: http://abysswinksback.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/what-are-you-reading-this-weekend.html

Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HDOD7VK
Amazon US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HDOD7VK


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*SHORT AND FREE!*​
*LUST AND HONOR* is the FREE 12-page prologue to the contemporary romantic suspense Legacy of the Highlands series of full-length novels (not a serial). Its had more than 150,000 downloads!

_The handsome, charming best man is in love -- or is it lust -- with the woman his best friend is about to marry. _

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## jdrew

Ten More is still $0.99. A triplet of chilling stories.

And good reading to all.


----------



## SVD

We're going to need a lot more bug killer...a lot more.

*bugs*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBRL666


----------



## Basement Cat

User Pays: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/410795
The Last Dragon: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/293681 - both free

Perspectives on a Dragon (three short stories, including The Last Dragon): https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/293681

I've put the Smashwords links because the first two are free and Perspectives is only 99 cents, but they are all available at Amazon as well, only more expensively.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I have the lead story in a new Speculative Fiction anthology: 18

This showcases short stories by the best upcoming Science Fiction, Fantasy, and Horror writers in my city of Brisbane, Australia.










At the moment it's 0.99c, but keep an eye out for free days!


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Free short story today and tomorrow: Uprising

At the biggest football game of the season, college students Gareth Miller, Tyson, and the hilarious Victor DeNunzio decide to play a prank on the packed stadium. When Gareth calls an audible, their plan disintegrates--or, depending how you look at it, transforms into something even more epic.

http://www.amazon.com/Uprising-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00HTIKIOY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1399323140&sr=8-5&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

My short story, PAINT: A Short Love Story is free today!

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Short-Story-Alex-King-ebook/dp/B00K3NTY92

You can see the pretty, shiny cover in my signature.


----------



## MrBourbons

The first in the Murkwood Tales series is back on Amazon: A Frightful Encounter. A chilling ghost story plays out to a rookie Police Officer trying desperately to impress his colleagues.

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Frightful-Encounter-Murkwood-Tales-ebook/dp/B00K18XJOA/
US: http://www.amazon.com/A-Frightful-Encounter-Murkwood-Tales-ebook/dp/B00K18XJOA/


----------



## Daina Lazzarotto

*99-CENT SALE OF NEW BOOK BY ZACK LOVE (June 17 & 18 only!)* Cry. Laugh. Swoon. Think. Just 99 cents for an unforgettable journey! With *"Stories and Scripts: an Anthology," *you get 73K words and 7 spellbinding stories: a dramatic romance, a satire of the mega-rich, a soulful reflection on the problem of evil, humorous dating adventures, and stories that make you think. Get all of Zack Love's latest works in one book for just 99 cents (instead of $2.99) from these links:
Amazon: http://tinyurl.com/AmazonStoriesNScripts
Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/AmazonUKStoriesNScripts
Nook: http://tinyurl.com/BN-StoriesNScripts


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Uprising is free today. The link is below.


----------



## J. Tanner

*FREEBIE*

Batman and Jack Reacher never seem to have trouble stumbling into a bank robbery or terrorist conspiracy. But Blake's never has as much luck in that regard as his heroes. And so, he must dispense justice where he can find it....

Today's villains: litterbugs.

*CODENAME: ACE OF SPADES*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H1CVVJ4/


----------



## lenagoldfinch

*The Find (A Short Story)
*
The discovery of a mummified dinosaur in a cornfield leads to a journey of self-discovery...and trouble for one boy growing up in rural Tennessee in 1909.
A fantastical and stirring coming-of-age story.

http://amzn.to/1kHfree


----------



## theaatkinson

God in the machine is always free. Click the thumbnail in the siggie.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Free!!! LUST & HONOR[/color] Free!!

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Jena H

What's more perfect than a short story called _Brief Encounter_??

Because sometimes things don't always turn out the way you plan them.....


----------



## J.T. Williams

Here is mine, a short collection that Amazon estimates at 1 hour. I'm thinking closer to half that.


----------



## derekailes2014

Both of my two published novels, Zombie Command & The Journey Into The Unknown, are horror short story anthologies.  In October my third horror anthology, Second Journey Into the Unknown, will be released.  The third time around I deal with a cat furnado, a zombie outbreak at a Walking Dead convention, a mega sinkhole in Chicago, Claws: a feline parody of Jaws, a cooking competition turned deadly, an alien invasion and much more.


----------



## MarcyB

YA Romance:  Prom for One  (The Lexie and Rhett Chronicles in signature), Graduation for Two, and Test for Three are all stand alone short stories in a series. 

Prom for One:  Who says you need a date for the prom?


----------



## derekailes2014

You can find my short story 'Shark Transporter' on my official website http://derekailes.weebly.com/sharknado-2---shark-transporter 
The story is for all shark and Sharknado fans. I had fun writing this one since I'm a big fan of all the deranged shark movies that have been coming out before and after Sharknado first aired.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

For Halloween/Samhain, try the original . See the short story, CONNERY THE GREAT.


----------



## Jena H

Jena H said:


> What's more perfect than a short story called _Brief Encounter_??
> 
> Because sometimes things don't always turn out the way you plan them.....


Chere's _Brief Encounter_ with John certainly was brief, and it was also months ago. So why is he contacting her out of the blue _now?_



A steamy, sensual short story.


----------



## Helen Laycock

*Three distinct collections:*

*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
*
*Light Bites* *a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.*


*Kindle: £1.08/$1.71 Paperback: £3.99/$6.30*​
*'Utterly delicious. Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'*

** * * * **​
*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

Sleep tight&#8230;
*

*Peace and Disquiet*
*Kindle: £1.54/$2.46 Paperback: £4.50/$6.30*​
*'This is the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft and it was a pleasure to read.'*

** * * * **​
I also have a third collection of dark tales and flash fiction which is called 
*MINOR DISCORD*.​This is available on Amazon as a paperback only. £5.31 or $8.55​
*Dare to visit the dark places at the edges of the map, places where you will feel unsettled and from where characters will follow you, whether you want them to, or not. This collection of stories and flash fiction will take you into the shadows. Don't get left behind...*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Minor-Discord-Helen-Laycock/dp/1502705176/ref=la_B006PGFVL6_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1417607036&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/Minor-Discord-Helen-Laycock/dp/1502705176/ref=la_B006PGFVL6_1_13?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1417607506&sr=1-13*​


----------



## jdrew

*Holiday Sale 99 Cents*​*A great gift for daughters & granddaughters*​Girls Gone Great is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories.

​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## Simon Mapp

My collection of six short stories entitled *Memories Lose Their Meaning* is now available on Amazon globally.



This reached the heady heights of #8 in the UK Kindle Store: Literary Fiction: Short Stories top ten on Sunday 7th December.

It is currently 77p in the UK, 99c in the US and the equivalent at Amazon's stores worldwide.


----------



## Jena H

THis one is so short it's practically flash fiction.... and a holiday tale, to boot.

***Caution: heartwarming story ahead. ***


----------



## jdrew

*Ten More* -- three short stories of the supernatural.

The first, _*Ten More*_, is a sailing story that reminds us to be careful what we wish for. 
The second, _*Afternoon Sail *_is another sailing story. The age-old sail versus power only with a supernatural twist. 
Finally, _*First Hunt*_ tells the tale of hunter and hunted, only who is who?​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009FCP19O


----------



## cathywalker

FREE FOR TODAY ONLY
*A Lifetime to Love*​
King Arthur and Guinevere loved fiercely and ruled a savage, precarious land in a way that inspired tales of tragedy, triumph, and love to this day. But what about the relationship between Guinevere and Lancelot? Did Arthur's beloved wife and his most trusted Knight of the Roundtable betray their king? What possible happy ending could there be for three people bound by honor, loyalty, and tradition.

Amazon.ca http://goo.gl/kzsZDR
Amazon.com http://goo.gl/S9P9cC


----------



## Abra

My post-apocalyptic novelette, A Stranger Comes to Town: A Circus of Brass and Bone Adventure, is available at Amazon for $.99. (And free on Smashwords--eventually on Amazon too, once they price-match!)



An aetheric chain-reaction sends a wave of death rolling around the world, warping living beings and aether-based technology alike. In one afternoon, trains go from being the power that pushed civilization out to the frontier, to being very expensive sheds of scrap metal, filled with rotting produce and dying cattle. Cities go hungry.

The farmers are in hardly better shape than their former customers in the city. Some trees bear withered fruit, while gobbets of exploded fruit flesh drape the limbs of others. One wheat stalk might be strong and firm, but its neighbor disintegrates to dust at a touch. Harvesting crops takes more work, but yields less food. People try not to starve, using a variety of tactics.

The Loyale traveling circus survives the aether storm mostly unscathed and decides to continue touring despite the difficulties. When the circus comes to Seppanen Town, all seems well until a ragged fugitive plunges into their camp and begs for sanctuary.


----------



## Lallo18

Announcing my first short story -_ Fables for the Moral Desert_ - KINDLE ONLY
It is free for download from 5th april to 9th april. The price is otherwise $2.99
Fiction - Fairy tales - Fables 
Moral stories of animals, similar to Aesop's fables.

Here is a link:
http://www.amazon.com/Fables-Moral-Desert-Larus-Thorhallsson-ebook/dp/B00TSVHFQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428265859&sr=8-1&keywords=fables+for+the+moral+desert


----------



## praveen.annu

Hello!

I would like to introduce my book "*Himalayas: Through Heaven and Hell in the Hills*", a travel memoir of my trip to Ladakh, a high altitude cold desert in the Indian Himalayas.

The book is a photolog (photographs and travelogue) of a trip along one of the most dangerous, but, also one of the most scenic highways in India, from Manali to Leh.

It recounts the various events that unfold during the 5 day trip from my perspective; the sights, sounds and challenges that I encountered as my friends and I embarked on an epic road trip in the Himalayas.

The book takes the readers through the various facets involved in planning and executing a trip to Ladakh. The narrative covers the sights along the Delhi -- Manali highway and then along the Manali -- Leh highway (Manali -- Rohtang -- Keylong -- Jispa -- Sarchu -- Pang -- Upshi -- Karu -- Leh). It also covers some of the tourist spots in and around Leh.
The challenges experienced during a trip at such high altitudes, including Acute Mountain Sickness and unpredictable road conditions, add to the storyline.

The book also has photographs taken during the trip, featuring some beautiful landscapes.

It is a short read, and it is available on Kindle Unlimited.

*Promotion*

The book will be on sale on Amazon US and Amazon UK from 21st to 28th April, So, grab it for 99 cents/99 pence during the promo!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Free bestselling (200K downloads!) short ------ *LUST AND HONOR*

www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

This short introduces a three book series (complete novels, no cliffhangers). The first, LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS, is on sale for $0.99 (reg. $3.99)
www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Wheel of Justice - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.

US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YR07A

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A



Available FREE today and tomorrow.


----------



## Kate R

Coats

            

Shortlisted in the Fish Short Story Prize 2003.

Children Peter and Wendy hide among the coats at the 1970s party of the grown-ups - the occasion being Shirley Jackson's twenty-first birthday. Under the thick materials of leather, denim and suede, they are on the cusp of puberty, yet still innocent. But they discover more than they bargained for.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

*Wolf Block* is a little under 10,000 words and is 99 cents on Amazon:



In this science fiction short story, a rich young woman enlists to serve in her government's military to honorably complete her duty to society. She expects to deal with people who come from the lowest economic classes, so it is no surprise that her roommate is not from a wealthy background. The many rumors from prison sector W84-88D, "Wolf Block," are no surprise either, but she dismisses the notion of a secret conspiracy. However, she does not expect to be wrapped up in the mystery when the enigmatic prisoners of Wolf Block take a special interest in her.

This somewhat dystopian story is approximately 9750 words long. It was originally written for a novelette contest on Reddit. After the contest, revisions were made based on feedback from readers. The story has now been released under the Creative Commons: Attribution-ShareAlike open license. This means, among other things, that you are free to share it with others, and you may be able to get a copy for free. However, buying it encourages the author to continue writing, and buying it within an e-book platform (e.g., Kindle) will simplify loading the story into your e-reader of choice.

*Journey to Yandol, and other stories* is also 99 cents:



This book is a collection of short stories that are mostly science fiction. "Journey to Yandol" follows the misadventures of a space freighter pilot who just wants to go on vacation but finds that it keeps eluding her as crime and corruption drag her into something much larger. "Power Off" explores an alien invasion scenario kicked off as retaliation for an attack we didn't know we were making. "Tea Leaf Technology" introduces a sneaky and technologically-empowered galactic cult. Finally, "Tramp Avatar" is a short tale of a young man confronting the complexity of reality on what started as an ordinary day.

The approximate lengths of these stories are: Journey to Yandol, 10,000 words; Power Off, 2800 words; Tea Leaf Technology, 2400 words; and, Tramp Avatar, 1800 words.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I've got a couple of individual short stories on Kindle for 99¢:


War Memorial: A Short Story - an old family keepsake holds the story of a young girl's experiences in the days surrounding the battle of Gettysburg.


Some Christmas Camouflage: A Short Story - on a snowy December evening during the Great Depression, a high-spirited college student impulsively decides to do some spying on a quiet classmate...and mischief brings about a small Christmas miracle.


In addition to that, I have two collections of Western short stories: The Ranch Next Door and Other Stories and Wanderlust Creek and Other Stories.


----------



## ReadingHarbor

For those who want inspirational reading, our latest book is coming out soon in hard copy. It will be free on Amazon as well from August 3rd through 7th, 2015.

The Bullied Anthologies: Stories of Success will make you cry, sympathize, and think! Nothing is insurmountable.










[email protected]


----------



## jdrew

*Three short stories of the supernatural.
99 Cents*



*For Kindle anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/y516sk​


----------



## Nova_Implosion

http://www.amazon.com/Slathering-Jessica-Noonan-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B012V8H8A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438575114&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols

For twelve-year-old Jessica Noonan, getting slathered up with Army-grade sunblock in a parking lot before a soccer match is just one indignity she must endure. The taunts and jeers from her teammates are another. Even the adults in the stands get in on the action. All because she's an albino.

99 cents. Tell your friends!  Tell your lovers!  Tell your lovers' lovers!


----------



## geronl

9,000 word humor sci-fi story - 99 cents.

Reward: Stolen Planet (see signature)

I know I have a weird writing style. I write it as it comes to me. 

Makes sense in my head.


----------



## RN_Wright

Flash Fic Five (in sig) is a collection of five fiction works of about a thousand words each.

I like reading and writing in this form because of the concise expression of a single idea.


----------



## Kate R

Family Tradition

'The smack was passed down from mother to daughter (there having been a paucity of sons for generations) and the smack started with Elsie...Things tended to get a bit sketchy pre-Elsie who passed the smack down through Pearl to Pattie and eventually to Tanya, like a genetic defect.'

But Tanya is determined to bury this family tradition once and for all.


----------



## A.G. Richards

_This story is free today!
_


_So why not check it out?_


----------



## Keith Blenman

Whisper is short, free, and awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## geronl

Dragon of Torik is actually 2 short stories

Reward: Stolen Planet is about 9,000 words


----------



## RN_Wright

_Quick Six_ is another flash fiction collection for a buck. It goes live December 9th.


----------



## Helen Laycock

Hi there.

I was recently a short story *Featured Author* on _*Goodreads*_, and last week did a reading to a very appreciative audience.

My three short story collections are available as kindle, or as paperback versions:

Each short story takes around 10 mins reading time.

*Light Bites*



Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.
*Paperback: £4.50 / $8.00
Kindle: £1.26 / $1.89*

            

*Peace and Disquiet*



A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality. 
Sleep tight...
*Paperback: £4.50 / $7.00
Kindle: £1.99 / $4.93*


            

*Minor Discord*



Dare to visit the dark places at the edges of the map, places where you will feel unsettled and from where characters will follow you, whether you want them to, or not. 
This collection of stories and flash fiction will take you into the shadows. 
Don't get left behind...
*Paperback: £5.50 / $9.50
Kindle: £2.27 / $3.48* 

            

*Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash*​


----------



## liafairchild

Thank you. My hilarious and steamy romcom (novella), High Maintenance was just reduced to $0.99

"We get everything in this adorable story about love, loyalty, deception and second chances." The StarAngels Review

Amazon http://amzn.to/1GDpCVv


----------



## archaeoroutes

*Independence*
Commander Johnson ran through the priorities drilled into her since she had started Command School. Life support: Repulse was leaking air and down to emergency power. Sensors and comms: all external feeds down, internal net patchy. Weapons: the spinal railgun was useless now that the reactor was offline and the control system for the plasma cannon had been overloaded. Propulsion: docking thrusters only, she couldn't even jump.
"Get me an external camera. Now. Priority over everything bar life support."
Rated 4.6 stars on Amazon and available for Kindle for 99c.
http://lrd.to/xZJGd4yPXo


----------



## BRONZEAGE

From the forthcoming _*Stealing Tara*_ (2016), novel of Eire in the middle Atlantic Bronze Age, 1600 BCE,
here is the first chapter as a short story:

Connery The Great.


----------



## geronl

FREE

10 Short stories from my blog in a convenient ebook










Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/600369

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Floyd_Looney_10_More_Stories?id=cAgwCwAAQBAJ

(Amazon taking too long to make it free)


----------



## Marnie

Hi!
My short story The Truth about Sugar is avaliable @ Amazon and Kobo for $0.99

Amazon Link:http://www.amazon.com/Truth-about-Sugar-E-Youman-ebook/dp/B0190MWXLC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1450228727&sr=8-2&keywords=em+youman

Kobo Link:https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/the-truth-about-sugar

Blurb:

On the verge of healing, an absentee stepfather takes his daughter to counseling, but explaining the past maybe too much for either of them to bear.

She's a banshee screaming, sugar-starved monster, and her zookeeper has left you all alone with her.
That's what's running through twenty-nine-year-old Henry Dalton's mind, when his five-year-old stepdaughter, Rebecca, enters the room and utters these fatal words: "Where's Mommy?

After deciding that fixing this problem-child is the key to winning his wife back, Henry comes up with the perfect recipe for turning Rebecca into the world's little angel. Out goes the Valium and sugar-free snacks. Add a little pizza, ice cream and presto! But he soon discovers there's more than meets the eye with Rebecca. Now he'll have to remember what it's like to be a five-year-old and learn to communicate on her level.

At the center of the chaos is a sweet, little girl, who can charm the pants off him.
Which leaves him wondering if she's an out of control banshee, or a victim screaming for help?

The child he never wanted to claim is the one who needs a Daddy the most.
A heartwarming coming of age tale about appreciating the gifts you have right in front of you.

*GOT KU?*

If you have Kindle Unlimited, grab this short. It's just under 6k words.

It's called The Breakup Song. It's equal part thriller and dark humor.
Amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/Breakup-Song-E-M-Youman-ebook/dp/B0176CCGRY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450228727&sr=8-1&keywords=em+youman

Here is a brief description:
FBI agent Nicole Wivner is getting ready to close in on her biggest case yet. That is if her boyfriend slash partner doesn't screw it up. Kedile is nice for a paranoid, gun totting, undercover officer, but Nicole has plans of sunbathing in Miami without Kedile.
She just hasn't told him yet. This time breaking up could be deadly.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

No Fanfare is a very quick read, and it's available through Kindle Unlimited. It's priced at 99 cents if you're not a KU subscriber, although in that case I would recommend waiting for a free download day, considering how short the story is.

*No Fanfare*
Coming home: It's such a joyous occasion... unless nobody remembers you. And you can't find your family. And your office is gone. Walter was away for many years, but he never expected this. His explanation for where he was all that time isn't helping either, and his friendly taxi driver isn't sure what to do with him.


----------



## Set Sytes

For 3 days all my previous stories are free! Click the pictures of the covers below to be taken to the Amazon page to check them out and read samples 

This includes the short story collections of:

*Born to be Weird*



A short collection of weird, twisted stories, featuring the gothic science story The School of Necromancy (like Harry Potter meets Frankenstein and Lovecraft!) and the very bloody horror The Gauntlet of Gore, which is like nothing else.

Included are the short stories (also available separately):

The School of Necromancy - Deep below the city of York, below the sewers, below the catacombs, lies the School. It is here, if you are privileged to be selected, that you can study the art of raising the dead.

Keep it Clean - Have you ever been swallowed by a public toilet? No? This man has. A truly grotesque and odious tale.

There's Only One King - Elvis Shadow walks the world, caught between this life and the next. A world containing other half-creatures, other myths and legends.

The Half-School - A dream-like account of a return to an old school.

The Gauntlet of Gore - "When playing the Gauntlet, there are two options. Either you win, or the whole team dies. 
Either you die, or you see every other opposing team member blown to bits. There are no corpses, only giblets."

January 5th - "It was January the 5th, and everywhere things were dead or dying."

*Faces in the Dark*



A short collection of strange, paranoid horror stories. Featuring the novella The Violet Dark - a hallucinogenic road horror. Read this toxic lovesong to darkness itself, and see what is meant by 'a beautiful nightmare'.

Also included are the short stories (also available separately):

Her Parents' Masks: She has never seen her parents' real faces. They have worn terrifying buffalo masks from the moment she was born . . .

The Watcher - The air is black, and I do not sleep. The hours tick by. I do not sleep because someone is watching me.

Anamia - Assorted entries from the Anamia Diary, found among possesions. Care is advised before reading, especially for those who have or have had an eating disorder.

The Gremlins - Humanity's days on this earth are numbered. How do you fight an enemy too small to see?

Dead Streets - A sad and haunted tale.

- All the short stories above are also free, individually! Have a browse through them on my Amazon author page https://www.amazon.com/Set-Sytes/e/B00M9S9QNI


----------



## Tony Richards

They call it THE FALL.

The center of London - a perfectly circular section of it, two miles in diameter - has vanished from the world, shifting from its position in space and time. It has wound up in a place where there is no natural light. And everybody - tourists, office workers, everyone - is stuck.

Try reaching out into the surrounding blackness and your hand dissolves. Try calling out - you get no answer. And that is frightening enough, but now vicious monsters from mythology - harpies, Gorgons, and even were-creatures - have started to appear, roaming the city's roofs and streets.

No regular person can possibly defend these millions of trapped souls from such beasts. But there is one woman in all of Inner London who is considerably more than normal. Supremely athletic and superbly fast, and armed with weapons nobody has ever seen before.

No one knows where she came from, but everybody knows her name. They call her ... RAYVEN BLACK.


----------



## Tony Richards

WAS HE PUT HERE FOR A PURPOSE?

The Mitchelsons are an artistic family - Mom a painter, Dad a writer - living in an old fisherman's cottage on the Massachusetts coastline with their young son, Tommy. But when a new baby boy comes along, their lives begin to change in a dramatic fashion. Because Mikey can move objects around without even touching them. And he has other powers too.

But while he is growing up, a disaster befalls our world. An unknown alien race begins attacking us in a bizarre and terrifying way. And the assaults start up in Europe, but then cross the ocean for a massive strike on New York City.

And by this stage of events, there's just one question occupying Tommy's mind. Was his little brother put on Earth to save us?


----------



## KaylaKrantz

Sometimes, it's nice to just get a taste of what an author is capable of in a short period of time 










FREE ON AMAZON TODAY (12/14) AND TOMORROW (12/15)!

A short story with a psychological twist. Blackouts have always been Melissa's problem, but now she has a new one. People are missing, and she isn't entirely convinced she's not responsible.

https://amazon.com/dp/B01MTYH7U1

#horror #psychological #shortstory #chiller #suspense


----------



## archaeoroutes

​In the aftermath of a battle a ship drifts helplessly in space. Is the strange new warship they were fighting still out there? Will it come back for them? Commander Johnson faces a desperate race to get her destroyer back into action and save her crew.
*Free 6000 word short story.*​


----------

